# ¿Qué opináis de las panchitas?



## pijo (21 Sep 2014)

Morir Matando dijo:


>



ienso:

Las panchitas son más feas que una mierda pinchada en un palo.

Menuda raza más jodía, obesas, con hombros de hombre, con cuellos de armadillo, con espaldas enormes, con brazos gruesos, con narices aplastadas, piel marrón color mierda, miradas que parecen tener cierto retraso mental, piernas cortas... :vomito:

Viéndoles la cara y sin maquillaje es difícil distinguirlas de los hombres de su raza.

Son las gitanas de América:



















GÑEEE
















































Quienes fomentan la inmigración de esta raza a España deben ser unos sociópatas hijos de la gran puta.







https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwkBZRSVRXE


----------



## Erukto (21 Sep 2014)

Las que tienen un alto porcentaje de sangre amerindia son todas feas, sin apenas excepciones. Entre las mestizas tirando a blancas, hay muchos bellezones.


----------



## Enterao (21 Sep 2014)

es curioso si , no hay ninguna medio normal siquiera ... debe ser que el mismo factor que les afecta a la estatura (SUPUESTAMENTE LA ALTURA DEL ALTIPLANO) LES AFECTA TAMBIEN A LOS RASGOS DE LA CARA . HACIENDOLOS CHATOS Y CABEZONES... ESTAN COMO PLEGADOS...

Y NO HAY NI UNA ESBELTA TODAS GORDAS Y ENANAS...


----------



## shocked (21 Sep 2014)

Son las mamasitas de los latin king.

Por dios, dejad de poner la primera foto!!!!!
hiere mis sentimientos.


----------



## TylerDurden2 (21 Sep 2014)

Las de raza más pura son feas de cojones, pasa igual con las negras, entre más negras más feas y entre más mezcla con blancas tengan son menos feas y más atractivas.

Negra pura:






Negra mulata:


----------



## Sohn (21 Sep 2014)

Son feas, pero sobretodo son tontas en su inmensa mayoría, intentar explicarles algo técnico es muy difícil. Con los hombres igual.


----------



## TylerDurden2 (21 Sep 2014)

pijo dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwkBZRSVRXE



:8::: Joderrrr qué se puede esperar de una raza que hace vídeos como ese ::


----------



## krankkel (21 Sep 2014)

El hilo de los sobraos


----------



## SOULMEN (21 Sep 2014)

Andomde eztemoz laz ezzzañolaz que ze kiten toas las además.


----------



## TylerDurden2 (21 Sep 2014)

Son como los *Mondoshawans* del Quinto Elemento:













---------- Post added 21-sep-2014 at 20:34 ----------




SOULMEN dijo:


> Andomde eztemoz laz ezzzañolaz que ze kiten toas las además.



Poner una viejuna cirugiada y con rellenos químicos como referente de española promedio no es muy inteligente.


----------



## Tibiales (21 Sep 2014)

Gran hilo, sin duda. 

Ahora solo falta que aparezca alguno llamando marikones a todo aquel que no sienta atracción por el género pancho y el hilo podrá caer en el olvido.




TylerDurden2 dijo:


> Poner una viejuna cirugiada y con rellenos químicos como referente de española promedio no es muy inteligente.




Es un tío.


----------



## INVICTVS (21 Sep 2014)

Son feas y putas reputas.


----------



## Moncayo (21 Sep 2014)

SOULMEN dijo:


> Andomde eztemoz laz ezzzañolaz que ze kiten toas las además.



Perfecto ejemplo de la mujer española, Miguel Brau Gou más conocido como Carmen de Mairena, un travelo de 81 años.


----------



## Akasha Le Sybile (21 Sep 2014)

¿y vosotros debéis ser mínimo Míster Universo para opinar peyorativamente sobre ellas?.Tampoco a mi me gusta alguna gente,pero no utilizo los términos tan repugnantes que utilizáis para denostar a un ser humano por su aspecto físico.


----------



## Plvs Vltra (21 Sep 2014)

SOULMEN dijo:


> Andomde eztemoz laz ezzzañolaz que ze kiten toas las además.



Ja ja ja ja

Joder con este hilo :XX:


----------



## Enrico Fermi (21 Sep 2014)

Ni con un puntero laser hoyga!! 
Que hijaputa es la genética con algunas razas, las panchitas son a los humanos lo que los carlinos a los perros. 
Las pobres se dan contra el muro a los 12 años, tienen menos cintura que un globo, encima las gusta mucho "tomar" y es facil verlas hechas despojos humanos en la calle.
Se libran las venezolanas, (no todas) y es porque tienen más operaciones que cher, y de sus rasgos de nacimiento eliminan todo lo que pueden occidentalizandose al máximo, aclarando su piel, su pelo y usando lentillas de color azul o verde...


----------



## El Heraldo Español (21 Sep 2014)

De todo hay en la viña del señor, hay panchitas horribles como españolas que son para vomitar, seguro que en cada familia hay mas de un orco morder que ni con un palo.

Y panchitas con un cuerpo insuperable, de esas no dice nadie nada?


----------



## MarcoFurioCamilo (21 Sep 2014)

No voy a opinar: voy a decir lo que he vivido con mis propios ojos.

En primer lugar, tienen un coeciciente intelectual bajo. Parecen mentalmente niñas. Les explicas una cosa mínimamente compleja, y no la entienden. De inteligencia verbal también van mal. He escuchado a croatas y ucranianas hablando español de forma más fluída y racional que la mayoría de amerindias. Lo digo para que no se hable de "factores externos". Son tontas, y punto.

En segundo lugar, son hipócritas, falsas, fetichistas y mentirosas. Una en concreto, fingió durante tres años ser amiga de mis padres (el objetivo: conseguir la nacionalidad).


----------



## dedalo00 (21 Sep 2014)

Me voy a remitir solamente al físico… hmmm depende.
Creo que lo mejor está en Argentina ciertas partes de Chile, Brasil y en contadas excepciones colombianas y venezolanas.


----------



## El Exterminador (21 Sep 2014)

El Heraldo Español dijo:


> De todo hay en la viña del señor, hay panchitas horribles como españolas que son para vomitar, seguro que en cada familia hay mas de un orco morder que ni con un palo.
> 
> Y panchitas con un cuerpo insuperable, de esas no dice nadie nada?



Tu ejemplo, al igual que la inmensa mayoria argentina...Son mas del prototipo europeo, por la mezcla de sangre Española e Italiana...En resumen tienen mas sangre europea que indigena, y por regla general las panchitas autenticas como las del cartel vasco, son gordas de 1,50 con tetas caidas...Es la unica raza donde el mestizaje con los blancos les han favorecido


----------



## DEPASO (21 Sep 2014)

Las razas puras tienen esas cosas.....se acostaria usted con delfin???? Y con una sirena ???si fuesen reales claro.....ahí lo tienen ustedes.....


----------



## El Exterminador (21 Sep 2014)

DEPASO dijo:


> Las razas puras tienen esas cosas.....se acostaria usted con delfin???? Y con una sirena ???si fuesen reales claro.....ahí lo tienen ustedes.....



No se referirá a los blancos...


----------



## Tomibollo (21 Sep 2014)




----------



## Enterao (21 Sep 2014)

Las indias amazonicas y paraguayas son guapas y atractivas , son las del altiplano las que son asi de orcos... PERUANAS , ECUATORIANAS ,BOLIVIANAS, MEJICANAS..
DEBEN SER ALGUNA SUBRAZA ...


----------



## hum (21 Sep 2014)

Cristo, cuánto odio hay en este foro. Es que no soportáis a nadie...


----------



## yaestamostoos (21 Sep 2014)

Pues disiento, si bien ecuatas, peruanas, bolivianas.... no me atraen nada, he estado con colombianas y venezolanas que eran auténticas bellezas, melosas y muy femeninas, eso si, el "amol" les dura poco tiempo, el suficiente para utilizaros de liana y conseguir un "papito" que tenga más pasta.
Argentinas, brasileñas y otras no las considero panchitas.


----------



## INVICTVS (21 Sep 2014)

DEPASO dijo:


> Las razas puras tienen esas cosas.....se acostaria usted con delfin???? Y con una sirena ???si fuesen reales claro.....ahí lo tienen ustedes.....



¿Cuántos años tienes, bonito? ¿Cinco?


----------



## Tomibollo (21 Sep 2014)

Paraguay:







Mogollón de dinárico. Qué coño pinta ahí.







Miren les tomé chicha demás mis doñas pósenme en la empalisada que adoloriso de la licorada espirituosa yaaaaa.







Paraguasha de sangre europea. Como pa comparar.

---------- Post added 21-sep-2014 at 22:38 ----------




yaestamostoos dijo:


> Argentinas, brasileñas y otras no las considero panchitas.



Yo a Gisele Bundchen tampoco


----------



## DONK (21 Sep 2014)

Yo creo que son el eslavon perdido del que hablaba Darwin,Ana Simon y estos ejendros no pueden pertenecer a la misma especie,hay algo que no encaja.


----------



## Namreir (21 Sep 2014)

Las he conocido prciosas, encantadoras, cariñosas y y en la cama ........ te hacen ver el cielo hasta orion, y los subsuelos hasta el mas profundo de los infiernos. Que recuedos!!!!


----------



## Enterao (21 Sep 2014)

Las indias amazonicas al menos no son paticortas ... Es el altiplano lo que hace a la gente tan chata y fea..


----------



## Enrico Fermi (21 Sep 2014)

hum dijo:


> Cristo, cuánto odio hay en este foro. Es que no soportáis a nadie...



Que yo sepa nadie ha dicho que odie nada o a nadie, simplemente damos nuestra opinión.
No me creo que pienses que son venus todas, porque no, no lo son, no tienen un físico agraciado, jamás las verás practicando deporte, y a mi personalmente, físicamente no me gustan, no se cuidan una mierda. 
Joder con la policía del pensamiento, en cuanto te sales de lo políticamente correcto viene alguien a tocar las pelotas con el odio y el rasismo.
No me gusta las ostras, jamás como ostras, pero no las odio, si alguien me pregunta y contesto que no me gustan, esa persona va a pensar que estoy lleno de odio?
Pues lo mismo es.


----------



## Noalnuevordenmundial. (21 Sep 2014)

Ni con un palo, hoyga!


----------



## Enterao (21 Sep 2014)

pues yo a la indita del vstido rojo si le comia toa la madriguera ...pero sa india es amazonica no boliviana....


----------



## hum (21 Sep 2014)

Enrico Fermi dijo:


> Que yo sepa nadie ha dicho que odie nada o a nadie, simplemente damos nuestra opinión.
> No me creo que pienses que son venus todas, porque no, no lo son, no tienen un físico agraciado, jamás las verás practicando deporte, y a mi personalmente, físicamente no me gustan, no se cuidan una mierda.
> Joder con la policía del pensamiento, en cuanto te sales de lo políticamente correcto viene alguien a tocar las pelotas con el odio y el rasismo.
> No me gusta las ostras, jamás como ostras, pero no las odio, si alguien me pregunta y contesto que no me gustan, esa persona va a pensar que estoy lleno de odio?
> Pues lo mismo es.



si que tenéis exprimido a Orwell... aprovecháis la coartada del gusto personal para expresar la aversión que os producen determinadas personas, y lo sabéis. Yo diría que es hasta pecado.


----------



## mmm (21 Sep 2014)

Raro es el mestizaje que no da como resultado una hembra atractiva, sean cuales sean sus progenitores.

Por cierto al que abre un hilo así hay que donarle alguna neurona. Sed generosos.


----------



## Tomibollo (21 Sep 2014)

Enterao dijo:


> pues yo a la indita del vstido rojo si le comia toa la madriguera ...pero sa india es amazonica no boliviana....



Podría ser india pero de la India, o qatarí que te vi, o tunecina. Pertenece a la nueva especie _Homo Globalistanus Mixus_, un producto de la jlobalisaçao.


----------



## Valdivia (21 Sep 2014)

TylerDurden2 dijo:


> Son como los *Mondoshawans* del Quinto Elemento:











Siempre pensé lo mismo.


Las indias mas puras son feas en su mayoría aunque hay excepciones notables. Muchas de jovenes son delgadas y tienen un aspecto dulce, pero despues inevitablemente se transforman en Mondoshawans. He visto indias preciosas aunque no es muy común.

Una modelo mapuche:











10 años despues es una "panchita" típica:











Las indias se "hinchan" con la edad. Quizás sea algo de su alimentación.

Las mestizas por el contrario no son tan feas de jovenes pero con la edad tienen el mismo destino que las indias

Las indias mayas y altiplanicas son las más feas.

GRINGO CHIKCHISIKI (poto con pecas) - YouTube :XX:


----------



## Gothaus (21 Sep 2014)

Opino que son feas como un demonio y contrahechas, por lo general. De las panchis puras pocas se libran. Y a partir de cierta edad se ponen como vacas.


----------



## Enrico Fermi (21 Sep 2014)

hum dijo:


> si que tenéis exprimido a Orwell... aprovecháis la coartada del gusto personal para expresar la aversión que os producen determinadas personas, y lo sabéis. Yo diría que es hasta pecado.



Que coartada ni coartada?! Mi gusto personal es mi gusto personal, y si no te gusta te jodes, es lo que hay, my friend, tampoco me gustan los gatos, los vecinos ruidosos y el color malva.... Rezumo odio!!!


----------



## hum (21 Sep 2014)

Enrico Fermi dijo:


> Que coartada ni coartada?! Mi gusto personal es mi gusto personal, y si no te gusta te jodes, es lo que hay, my friend, tampoco me gustan los gatos, los vecinos ruidosos y el color malva.... Rezumo odio!!!



Tranqui Winston!


----------



## Pio Pio (21 Sep 2014)

Este verano de vacaciones en el pueblo había una peruana que cuidaba a un abuelo, si no llego a estar con mi mujer me la cepillo, no era un orco y parecía mas joven de los 40 que tenía, cierto que es una raza poco agraciada, pero como en todo hay excepciones.


----------



## DragonCaballero (21 Sep 2014)

Pues al igual que las negras puras la mayor parte son un ataque brutal a tus sentidos,aunque cuenta la leyenda panchita que cada 1000 o 2000 años sacan un bellezon:XX:.


----------



## galile@ (21 Sep 2014)

Una duda: ¿qué son las panchitas? No lo pillo del todo pero creo que son las amerindias de raza pura.


----------



## MacGuyver (22 Sep 2014)

Con _Garra de Jaguar_:


----------



## Satori (22 Sep 2014)

mira que yo a todas las mujeres les veo algo bonito, pero a las indias del altiplano es que no hay por donde acercarse.


----------



## Valdivia (22 Sep 2014)

MacGuyver dijo:


> Con _Garra de Jaguar_:



La chica es mestiza.


----------



## Gothaus (22 Sep 2014)

Es Dalia Hernández, una mejicana mestiza con clara mezcla europea. Seguramente la herencia europea predomina sobre la panchita. Aquí sin caracterizar:


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Sep 2014)

Qué no caiga el hilo.



















Yo he conocidas varias panchitas en mi vida,alguna compañera de instituto y si,gente muy maja,pero no me ponen nada y lo siento si parezco racista, pero si no se te levanta no se te levanta y no soy maricon ya que con las españolas autóctonas lo llevo muy bien.


----------



## Gothaus (22 Sep 2014)

Ahora compárenmela con mejicanas indias puras de Chiapas:

























La noche y el día en cuanto a los rasgos.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Sep 2014)

Un par de famosas.







*Michelle Rodríguez*







*Sofia Vergara*


----------



## INVICTVS (22 Sep 2014)

Ninguna es panchita pura. De hecho Sofía Vergara no sé qué ascendencia tendrá, pero está más cerca de ser blanca que otra cosa.

Y Michelle Rodríguez en esa foto tiene tanto photoshop que parece de plastilina. ::


----------



## Beornidas (22 Sep 2014)

Akasha Le Sybile dijo:


> ¿y vosotros debéis ser mínimo Míster Universo para opinar peyorativamente sobre ellas?.Tampoco a mi me gusta alguna gente,pero no utilizo los términos tan repugnantes que utilizáis para denostar a un ser humano por su aspecto físico.




Esta debe de ser panchita


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Sep 2014)

INVICTVS dijo:


> Ninguna es panchita pura. De hecho Sofía Vergara no sé qué ascendencia tendrá, pero está más cerca de ser blanca que otra cosa.
> 
> Y Michelle Rodríguez en esa foto tiene tanto photoshop que parece de plastilina. ::



Para mi las mestizas que tengan un % razonable de sangre indígena, entra dentro del rango de panchita.

Me acabo de enterar de que Michelle Rodríguez es bollera ::


----------



## Tomibollo (22 Sep 2014)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> Me acabo de enterar de que Michelle Rodríguez es bollera ::



Es bi. Después de Cara se ha estado quilando a Zac Efron


----------



## matiasibarra (22 Sep 2014)

yo estuve hace un tiempo en chile y peru, y hay grandes diferencias, en chile son bastante parecidos a nosotros, las mujeres mestizas con mas sangre española eso si, los hombres igual.
en el norte del pais se ven mas indigenas por la cercania con peru y bolivia, en cambio en el sur parecia llegar a europa, muchas rubias, piel clara gracias a la influencia alemana.
en peru veias indigenas todo el tiempo en la calle


----------



## Tomibollo (22 Sep 2014)

"Diosas" celebrities panchis sin makeup, Michelle y Sofía:







Paaaaayo dame leuro







Meanwhile celebrity yanqui sin makeup:







Comparaciones odiosas no, lo siguiente.


----------



## iberian_spirit (22 Sep 2014)

Pues la verdad es que no opino muy favorablemente. Para ser alguien que siempre ha conseguido ver belleza en todas las razas, he de reconocer que hay un par de casos en los que nunca lo he conseguido: las amerindias (puras o casi) y las aborigenes australianas.

Simplemente no me entran por la vista y contra eso no puedo hacer nada. No me considero racista.

Es más, muchos "anti-racistas" que se meten con la fealdad de la hija adoptiva de la Pantoja (que si la mandibula, que si la boca, etc), creyéndose que solo se meten "con ella", en realidad se están metiendo con todos los de su raza. Es bastante loleante.


----------



## zapatitos (22 Sep 2014)

Os recomiendo a los nazis y casposos del foro que salgais unos instantes de vuestro gym favorito donde musculais y ciclais todo el día y mireis unos instantes a vuestro alrededor, las calles del Hispanistán están hasta las trancas de gente fea, gorda, asquerosa, etc y no precisamente todos esos feos y gordos son negros, moros y panchis. Mi vecina por ejemplo es autóctona del Hispanistán y tiene más bigote que un picoleto la hija de la gran p.uta.

Saludos.


----------



## MacGuyver (22 Sep 2014)

Cuanta demagogia.... :: En el mensaje de "no maquilladas" alcanza niveles paroxísticos.


----------



## Alcazar (22 Sep 2014)

La Rodríguez es europea certificada en su mayor parte (de Wikipedia):

She has ten siblings and half-siblings. She was partly raised by her devoutly religious maternal grandmother, and was brought up a Jehovah's Witness (her mother's religion), although she has since abandoned the faith.[14][15] A DNA test of Rodriguez, performed by the television program Finding Your Roots, found that her ancestry is 72.4% European, 21.3% African, and 6.3% Native American.[16] She also stated on the show that there was some racial conflict between her families, since her Puerto Rican father was light-skinned and her Dominican mother had a dark complexion.


----------



## Van A. Rumpuy Tolojette (22 Sep 2014)

pijo dijo:


> ienso:
> 
> Las panchitas son más feas que una mierda pinchada en un palo.
> 
> ...



Para nada, :no: hay sudamericanas guapísimas, al igual que hay gitanas guapísimas . Otra cosa es que no puedas acceder a ellas.

Me pregunto a cuántas caucásicas guapísimas puedes acceder... ienso:


----------



## Armin Tamzarian (22 Sep 2014)

zapatitos dijo:


> Os recomiendo a los nazis y casposos del foro que salgais unos instantes de vuestro gym favorito donde musculais y ciclais todo el día y mireis unos instantes a vuestro alrededor, las calles del Hispanistán están hasta las trancas de gente fea, gorda, asquerosa, etc y no precisamente todos esos feos y gordos son negros, moros y panchis. Mi vecina por ejemplo es autóctona del Hispanistán y tiene más bigote que un picoleto la hija de la gran p.uta.
> 
> Saludos.



Hay quien dice que Torrelavega es la zona 0 de feismo en cuanto a mugeres...


----------



## Asurbanipal (22 Sep 2014)

¿Os créeis mejores seres humanos que los latinoaméricanos?

Sabed que llevais el mismo ADN, que perteneceis a la misma especie (porque las razas no existen). 

Dejad de miraros en un espejo y mejor averiguad que tenéis dentro vuestra, os asombraréis.


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (22 Sep 2014)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¿Os créeis mejores seres humanos que los latinoaméricanos?
> 
> Sabed que llevais el mismo ADN, que perteneceis a la misma especie (porque las razas no existen).
> 
> Dejad de miraros en un espejo y mejor averiguad que tenéis dentro vuestra, os asombraréis.



Mejores? no, diferentes? si.


----------



## Gothaus (22 Sep 2014)

Howard Wolowitz dijo:


> Mejores? no, diferentes? si.



Eso es; cada uno en su casita. Ninguna raza o pueblo es más digno o menos por tener unas características diferentes; y esas características diferentes existen: unas son más potentes, otras más fuertes, otras más inteligentes, otras más bellas y otras más feas. Lo que muchos defendemos es la preservación de esa diferencia. La marronización de Occidente acaba con la diferencia y, por lo tanto, no es deseables.

Y las panchitas puras son, objetivamente, más feas que un orco, por lo general. No es racismo, son hechos objetivos.


----------



## mamendurrio (22 Sep 2014)

Que son mucho más sexys y femeninas que las españolas


----------



## cobasy (22 Sep 2014)

iberian_spirit dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no opino muy favorablemente. Para ser alguien que siempre ha conseguido ver belleza en todas las razas, he de reconocer que hay un par de casos en los que *nunca lo he conseguido: las amerindias (puras o casi) y las aborigenes australianas.
> *
> Simplemente no me entran por la vista y contra eso no puedo hacer nada. No me considero racista.
> 
> Es más, muchos "anti-racistas" que se meten con la fealdad de la hija adoptiva de la Pantoja (que si la mandibula, que si la boca, etc), creyéndose que solo se meten "con ella", en realidad se están metiendo con todos los de su raza. Es bastante loleante.



suscribo todo lo que dice. Pero vamos que los que llegaron alli tambien pensaban que habia alguna anormalidad:


«Los españoles estaban convencidos de que los incas debían ser una de las *doce tribus perdidas de Israel* que había llegado a América del Sur y que los animales debían haber migrado hasta allí después de desembarcar del Arca de Noé» (Dr. Javier García Gómez y Dra. Bibiana Vilá).

---------- Post added 22-sep-2014 at 12:22 ----------




Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¿Os créeis mejores seres humanos que los latinoaméricanos?
> 
> Sabed que* llevais el mismo ADN*, que perteneceis a la misma especie (porque las razas no existen).
> 
> Dejad de miraros en un espejo y mejor averiguad que tenéis dentro vuestra, os asombraréis.



Que culpa tenemos que *el sentido de la vista solo aprecie el exterior?* 

Es increible que el mismo ADN se pueda manifestar de formas tan diferentes.

Para completar recordar que el mono tambien tiene un ADN muy muy parecido...


----------



## TylerDurden2 (22 Sep 2014)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> ¿Os créeis mejores seres humanos que los latinoaméricanos?



Si



Asurbanipal dijo:


> Sabed que llevais el mismo ADN, que perteneceis a la misma especie (porque las razas no existen).



¿Sabías que no llevamos el mismo ADN, y que sí existen las razas humanas y que de hecho los negros son casi una especie diferente al resto de las razas?



Asurbanipal dijo:


> Dejad de miraros en un espejo y mejor averiguad que tenéis dentro vuestra, os asombraréis.



Te asombrarás de las diferencias genéticas que hay entre los europeos y los panchitos.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2014 at 12:34 ----------




police dijo:


> opino esto....



Salma Hayeck es libanesa. Tú eres tonto.


----------



## PalPueblo (22 Sep 2014)

Entre las blancas tiene algo que ver el que nos hemos permitido el lujo por seleccionar genética por la belleza en vez de otras cualidades. Igual no considero esto un punto a favor de la raza blanca.


----------



## Rha (22 Sep 2014)

MacGuyver dijo:


> Con _Garra de Jaguar_:



Esta es de mallorca por lo menos.


----------



## TylerDurden2 (22 Sep 2014)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Entre las blancas tiene algo que ver el que nos hemos permitido el lujo por seleccionar genética por la belleza en vez de otras cualidades. Igual no considero esto un punto a favor de la raza blanca.



Todas las razas se han permitido ese lujo, la belleza es subjetiva según la raza. Los panchitos ven atractivas a sus mujeres, a ver si te enteras.


----------



## Azog el Profanador (22 Sep 2014)

TylerDurden2 dijo:


> Todas las razas se han permitido ese lujo, la belleza es subjetiva según la raza. Los panchitos ven atractivas a sus mujeres, a ver si te enteras.



No.En Sudamerica hay cierto complejo con los europeos y los panchitos desean mujeres blancas y rubias ya que asocian ser blanco y rubio con belleza y buen estatus económico.


----------



## Señor Morales (22 Sep 2014)

Las razas no blancas producen sus ejemplares mas hermosos mezclandose con blancos. Sin embargo los blancos cuando se mezclan con no blancos pierden atractivo.
Tambien, las razas no blancas cuando se mezclan entre ellas no convierten la mezcla mas atractiva.

Conclusion: la raza blanca es la mas atractiva......lo que no es necesariamente una ventaja en los tiempos que corren.

Progres poniendo fotos de blancos feos en 3.2.1.....


----------



## hortera (22 Sep 2014)

PalPueblo dijo:


> Entre las blancas tiene algo que ver el que nos hemos permitido el lujo por seleccionar genética por la belleza en vez de otras cualidades. Igual no considero esto un punto a favor de la raza blanca.



hay que diferenciar hombres de mujeres, las mujeres nunca han seleccionado a un hombre por su belleza, el hombre si, por eso las mujeres han desarrollado otros valores como el amor, por eso las mujeres no son racistas y ves muchas mas parejas de negros con españolas que de españoles con negras, en general el blanco no gusta de casarse con negras puras, solo con mulatas y escasas veces.


----------



## semperffidelis (22 Sep 2014)

Vaya trolls.


----------



## Pertinax (22 Sep 2014)

iberian_spirit dijo:


> Pues la verdad es que no opino muy favorablemente. Para ser alguien que siempre ha conseguido ver belleza en todas las razas, he de reconocer que hay un par de casos en los que nunca lo he conseguido: las amerindias (puras o casi) y las aborigenes australianas.
> 
> Simplemente no me entran por la vista y contra eso no puedo hacer nada. No me considero racista.
> 
> Es más, muchos "anti-racistas" que se meten con la fealdad de la hija adoptiva de la Pantoja (que si la mandibula, que si la boca, etc), creyéndose que solo se meten "con ella", en realidad se están metiendo con todos los de su raza. Es bastante loleante.



Las panchas del altiplano físicamente son horribles por genética, lo más feo que uno puede encontrar en la vida y estas panchas son gran parte de la inmigración tercermundista que ha venido, al menos las negras puras que también son horrendas no tienen un físico así, son orcos de mordor profundo, las fotos de amerindias altiplanas que has puesto es lo que te encuentras por las calles de España gracias a la invasión de ecuatorianos, peruanos y bolivianos, altiplanas puras con 4 chamacos puros. Seremos el país más feo de Europa.


----------



## Señor Morales (22 Sep 2014)

Pertinax dijo:


> Las panchas del altiplano físicamente son horribles por genética, lo más feo que uno puede encontrar en la vida y estas panchas son gran parte de la inmigración tercermundista que ha venido, al menos las negras puras que también son horrendas no tienen un físico así, son orcos de mordor profundo, las fotos de amerindias altiplanas que has puesto es lo que te encuentras por las calles de España gracias a la invasión de ecuatorianos, peruanos y bolivianos, altiplanas puras con 4 chamacos puros. Seremos el país más feo de Europa.



y ademas no volveremos a ganar un mundial de baloncesto :rolleye:

la media de altura de España iba hacia arriba hasta hace poco.


----------



## Mercadono (22 Sep 2014)

Jorge_24 dijo:


>



Anda, Michelle Rodriguez ya tiene muñeco de cera...


----------



## Ratona (22 Sep 2014)

TylerDurden2 dijo:


> Todas las razas se han permitido ese lujo, la belleza es subjetiva según la raza. Los panchitos ven atractivas a sus mujeres, a ver si te enteras.



El que no te enteras eres tú. Esos van por la calle mirando a todas las mujeres que no sean panchitas como si nunca hubieran visto una mujer en sus vidas.


Entre las indígenas de sudamérica hay grupos donde son más feos que otros. Esas del altiplano son desde luego horrorosas. 


Las de la serie criadas y malvadas imagino que serán mezcla todas. No las veo feas.


----------



## Pertinax (22 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> Que decir de las colombianas...



Mestización y operaciones. Eso decimos.


----------



## Nothing (22 Sep 2014)

TylerDurden2 dijo:


> Poner una viejuna cirugiada y con rellenos químicos como referente de española promedio no es muy inteligente.



Tu lo que no tienes es ni puta idea de quien es *lo* de la foto.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

police dijo:


> opino esto....




Las otras no sé pero Salma Hayek es hija de ESPAÑOLA Y LIBANÉS.
No tiene nada de amerindia.:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Ratona (22 Sep 2014)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Las otras no sé pero Salma Hayek es hija de ESPAÑOLA Y LIBANÉS.
> No tiene nada de amerindia.:XX::XX::XX:



Una de las que ha puesto es reptiliana.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

Ratona dijo:


> Una de las que ha puesto es reptiliana.



Sí. La tercera empezando por arriba parece caucásica 100% y Jennifer López dudo mucho que tenga de panchita más de un 20%. Y Salma es CAUCÁCISA 100% (hija de española y libanés). 
Menudos ejemplos que han ido a poner.


----------



## Otrasvidas (22 Sep 2014)

Son como las asiáticas pero más gordas y más tontas.


----------



## clemenzzza (22 Sep 2014)

morena baccarin la actriz de homeland y V es brasileña, creo que desciende de italianos.


----------



## Tomibollo (22 Sep 2014)

Ratona dijo:


> Las de la serie criadas y malvadas imagino que serán mezcla todas. No las veo feas.



Más mezcladas que un cóctel de ésos que se agitan por encima del hombro. 

Yo tampoco las veo demasiado feas (alguna es bonita). Salvo la más clarita que se lleva el dedo a la boca, que tiene un aire fenicio, las otras cuatro parecen recién venidas del Caribe, las dos de la derecha son typical dominicans. Vaya ejemplo chaval.


----------



## Sohn (22 Sep 2014)

MarcoFurioCamilo dijo:


> No voy a opinar: voy a decir lo que he vivido con mis propios ojos.
> 
> En primer lugar, tienen un coeciciente intelectual bajo. Parecen mentalmente niñas. Les explicas una cosa mínimamente compleja, y no la entienden. De inteligencia verbal también van mal. He escuchado a croatas y ucranianas hablando español de forma más fluída y racional que la mayoría de amerindias. Lo digo para que no se hable de "factores externos". Son tontas, y punto.
> 
> En segundo lugar, son hipócritas, falsas, fetichistas y mentirosas. Una en concreto, fingió durante tres años ser amiga de mis padres (el objetivo: conseguir la nacionalidad).



Te daría un thanks pero no puedo. 9 páginas para ver que solo otro forero ha dicho que son tontas, ¿qué pasa? ¿no os relacionáis con indias americanas? si hay miles en todos lados... yo ya paso de explicarles nada, aburren de lo tontas que son. La ciencia y la ingeniería no es para esa raza.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2014 at 21:34 ----------




karamazov dijo:


> Vaya, no me lo esperaba!



¿Es que no es evidente?


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

Mujeres españolas guapas (y conozco a muchas anónimas que no le andan mucho a la zaga):
Amaia Salamanca:

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://www.lahiguera.net/cinemania/actores/amaia_salamanca/fotos/8918/amaia_salamanca.jpg

Blanca Suárez:

Resultados de la Búsqueda de imágenes de Google de http://www.diariofemenino.com/pictures/fotos/87000/87480-blanca-suarez-mas-sexy-que-nunca-para-intimissimi.jpg

Elsa Pataky:





http://st-listas.20minutos.es/images/2014-06/382494/4450907_640px.jpg?1411032311


----------



## Sohn (22 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> No me esperaba que reconociera que dos mestizas estan tan buenas, sin ni molestarse en insinuar lo contrario, y encima reconociendo que es debido al mestizaje.
> 
> Lo de las operaciones ni me molesto en negarselo, porque se que tiene que quedar bien de cara a la galeria, pero todos sabemos que cirugia hay en todas partes, y especialmente entre los que tienen para pagarla.
> 
> Colombia es un pais de españoles mestizos, y yo diria que hay mas tias buenas per capita que en ningun otro sitio.



¿Pero entonces tienes que poner fotos de mestizas blancas para que salga algún ejemplar de tías que "están tan buenas"? ¿Es entonces esa raza tan fea que no puedes poner ejemplos racialmente más puros?


----------



## Sohn (22 Sep 2014)

Y me atrevería a decir que esas mujeres colombianas tienen más de un 80% de genes sureuropeos. Los seres humanos más perfectos somos los del sur de europa, es un hecho.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> No me esperaba que reconociera que dos mestizas estan tan buenas, sin ni molestarse en insinuar lo contrario, y encima reconociendo que es debido al mestizaje.
> 
> Lo de las operaciones ni me molesto en negarselo, porque se que tiene que quedar bien de cara a la galeria, pero todos sabemos que cirugia hay en todas partes, y especialmente entre los que tienen para pagarla.
> 
> Colombia es un pais de españoles mestizos, y yo diria que hay mas tias buenas per capita que en ningun otro sitio.




Bueno, llamar buenas o macizas a tías que miden 1,50 y cuyo culo tiene más diámetro que la órbita terrestres, ya es tener los gustos un poco raritos.
Porque las colombianas tienen una estatura media mucho más baja que la de ningún país europeo. 
Yo qué quieres que te diga...Una mujer algo más esbelta y de tez más clara y ojos claros me parece mucho más guapa que cualquier mestiza. Ante una Amaia Salamanca, una Blanca Suárez o casi cualquier otra actriz o famosa medianita española, pues que se saquen las colombianas culonas.

Lo de que la mujer sudamericana es resultado de mestizaje europeo con amerindios/as, pues no creo porque la mayoría de países americanos son amerindios con la excepción de Argentina, Chile (a medias porque el 52% de la población es amerindia o mestiza) y Uruguay, el resto de países no tienen porcentajes significativos de población blanca y tampoco tuvieron tanta inmigración europea como para alterar significativamente su mapa genético amerindio.


----------



## Nothing (22 Sep 2014)

*CZECH WOMEN COJONES*. Dejaos de panchitas gordas por favorrrr. !!!

( o de inglesas guarras(*) para el caso )

(*) Los anglos y anglas son los más guarr@s. Las que menos se lavan y los que más moléculas de mierda llevan bajo las uñas. ¿ No me creeis ? Hay estudios.

Las mujeres eslavas son las más bellas.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> Si te digo la verdad no soy abogado ni promotor de nadie, a mi las españolas o algunas de europa del este tambien me gustan, ahora bien, creo que al final es la mezcla la que da lugar a una variedad, entre la que se puede encontrar mayor belleza, y para demostrarlo pongo la foto de dos mujeres mestizas, que imagino sabras apreciar.



Que el mestizaje dé lugar a mayor belleza es un mito. Podrá darse el caso de alguna panchita mestiza porque comparadas con las panchitas puras, ganan por mestizaje. Pero ni siquiera entre las panchitas mestizas hay bellezones de la talla de una Helen Lindes española o de una Blanca Suárez o de una Martina Klein o Claudia Schiffer.

Comparar a dos panchitas culigordas de 1,50 con bellezones nórdicos o españoles como Juncal Rivero por ejemplo (y eso que ya va madurita), es como comparar el día con la noche.


----------



## Nothing (22 Sep 2014)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Que el mestizaje dé lugar a mayor belleza es un mito. Podrá darse el caso de alguna panchita mestiza porque comparadas con las panchitas puras, ganan por mestizaje. Pero ni siquiera entre las panchitas mestizas hay bellezones de la talla de una Helen Lindes española o de una Blanca Suárez o de una Martina Klein o Claudia Shiffer.
> 
> Comparar a dos panchitas culigordas de 1,50 con bellezones nórdicos o españoles como Juncal Rivero por ejemplo (y eso que ya va madurita), es como comparar el día con la noche.



Repito: Las mujeres eslavas están más buenas.

No me atraen los rasgos negrunos ni las nórdicas que parecen albinas. Para mi gusto la belleza máxima está en las eslavas. Las mediterraneas occidentales (españolas, italianas, francesas) tambien.


----------



## Tomibollo (22 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> creo que al final es la mezcla la que da lugar a una variedad



Y un cojón de mico. La mezcla destruye la variedad y conforma un tipo humano homogéneo marronoso que ya no vale para el hábitat que poblaba, al que hay que dar otro hábitat artificial con religiones de adhesión masiva -sea islam o MTV, pal caso es lo mismo- y una identidad difusa y fuera de contexto -en este caso los "latinos"- donde antes había identidad férrea. Es el Globalistán ad portas. 

Cuando todos los shurs estemos mezclaos ya verás tú la variedad. En un siglo la Rusia cisurálica, Israel y los estados más fríos de EEUU serán los únicos países "herejes" que no habrán querido tener esa rica y sabrosa variedad paki-lookstyle. Los demás seremos de un variao que lo flipper.


----------



## Nothing (22 Sep 2014)

Este hilo sin fotos no vale una mierda.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> Pero que gustos raritos, a ver si vas a estar mirando la foto que he puesto desde dentro de un armario y por eso no lo ves claro.
> Pr lo demas, vaya castañazo que llevas encima ¿macho?, asi que Uruguay, Chile y Argentina los demas no tienen aportacion significativa española...
> 
> Estais cegados o yo ya no se que....



:XX::XX::XX::XX: 
¿Es decir que las culigordas paticortas esas (que encima una de ellas tiene una napia como la de Gil y Gil), nos tienen que gustar por narices porque sino es que somos gays? :XX::XX::XX::XX::XX::XX:

Dentro del armario estarás tú porque comparar a Claudia Schiffer con esas culigordas que de no ser por la capa de pintura de varios metros de espesor que llevan encima más se parecen a un Orco que a otra cosa, es de estar muy "pa llá". 
¿Esas han sido o serán modelos de alta costura?
Lo digo porque los modistos de alta costura tienen algo de gusto y sentido estético que el que pareces gastarte tú.

En cuanto al aporte de genética europea en América, para que te hagas una idea, en Brasil el 50% de la población es blanca, pero en países como Ecuador, Perú, Guatemala, Costa Rica, Honduras, El Salvador, Bolivia...¿qué porcentaje de sangre caucásica tienen?

En Colombia aún tienen un 60% más o menos de genética europea por término medio, pero vamos, en otros países americanos...Nada de nada.

---------- Post added 22-sep-2014 at 23:32 ----------




karamazov dijo:


> Ya te digo que a mi las españolas me gustan, pero bueno, es que ademas, fijate que para mitos el tuyo del 1.5 m, estaba mirando ahora, y en ESpaña media de 1.61, mientras en colombia 1.61 tambien, asi que fijate el mito.
> 
> En Colombia hay una proporcion de mujeres bellas realmente considerable, por otro lado te digo que en España la proporcion de rubias es bajo, y muchas veces los españoles tendemos a sobrevalorar a las rubias, cosa que se te pasa cuando entras en contacto con gente del este y te acostumbras a ver rubias, luego ya como todo las hay que estan buenas y las hay que son feas con el pelo amarillo.



No sé de dónde habrás sacado tus datos porque la estatura femenina media colombiana es de 158 cm y la española de 164-165 cm.

¿A quién quieres engañar?
Media de estatura por paises | El blog de Dark_eye

Yo no sobrevaloro a las rubias, de hecho he puesto como ejemplo de belleza española a Juncal Rivero que tiene el pelo negro.


----------



## Nothing (22 Sep 2014)

A ver si hay ovarios de un duelo a selfies panchitas vs europedas del hilo, je je je ...

Es para tener material gráfico y tal sobre el que dialogar amigablemente ... ::


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> Ya te digo que a mi las españolas me gustan, pero bueno, es que ademas, fijate que para mitos el tuyo del 1.5 m, estaba mirando ahora, y en ESpaña media de 1.61, mientras en colombia 1.61 tambien, asi que fijate el mito.
> 
> En Colombia hay una proporcion de mujeres bellas realmente considerable, por otro lado te digo que en España la proporcion de rubias es bajo, y muchas veces los españoles tendemos a sobrevalorar a las rubias, cosa que se te pasa cuando entras en contacto con gente del este y te acostumbras a ver rubias, luego ya como todo las hay que estan buenas y las hay que son feas con el pelo amarillo.



No sé de dónde habrás sacado tus datos porque la estatura femenina media colombiana es de 158 cm y la española de 164-165 cm.

¿A quién quieres engañar?
Media de estatura por paises | El blog de Dark_eye

Yo no sobrevaloro a las rubias, de hecho he puesto como ejemplo de belleza española a Juncal Rivero que tiene el pelo negro.


----------



## Tomibollo (22 Sep 2014)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> En cuanto al aporte de genética europea en América, para que te hagas una idea, en Brasil el 50% de la población es blanca, pero en países como Ecuador, Perú, Guatemala, Costa Rica, Honduras, El Salvador, Bolivia...¿qué porcentaje de sangre caucásica tienen?
> 
> Yo no sobrevaloro a las rubias, de hecho he puesto como ejemplo de belleza española a Juncal Rivero que tiene el pelo negro.



Mis dies, conocí a Juncal en persona y aún con añitos es un mujerón. 

De esos países los hay más y menos, de Centroamérica creo que Costa Rica es el país menos "indígena" de todos, no hay comparación con Guatemala







HOygan ya es casualidad, es el país más próspero de la región.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> No te tomes a mal lo que he dicho, pero es que me choca que pongas como ejemplo de tia buena a Claudia Shiffer... parece que en vez de espontaneamente decirnos lo que te gusta, nos estas dando el canon de belleza televisivo, y encima el de hace 1o o 15 años, en fin... no es asunto mio.
> 
> Pues de Colombia te estoy hablando precisamente.



Puse ese ejemplo como puse muchos otros. Mujeres guapas más actuales hay muchas y no porque lo diga la tele. Hablé de Blanca Suárez, de Amaia Salamanca, de Juncal Rivero (unas más jóvenes y otras bastante menos).
Sara Carbonero por ejemplo sí sería de las televisivas.

Una que no es muy alta pero que también suele gustar es Elsa Pataky y mucho más guapa de cara que las que nos muestras.
Es que vamos mujeres mucho más guapas que esas dos que has puesto ahí hay a patadas, jóvenes y no tan jóvenes, rubias y menos rubias. Televisivas y no televisivas.

Mestizas bellezones modelos de pasarela, ¿cuántas conoces?
Sin embargo europeas o eurodescendientes (entre ellas Adriana Lima, mucho más reciente por si lo que Claudia sea de otra generación te plantea un problema) bellezones, altas y modelos hay muchas.

Hablé de Claudia porque es archiconocida y porque es modelo. Y es modelo POR ALGO. No porque yo lo diga ni porque me guste especialmente pero hay que reconocer que sus medidas son de infarto.

Por algo será que haya sido modelo de pasarela, ¿no?


----------



## Nothing (22 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> No te tomes a mal lo que he dicho, pero es que me choca que pongas como ejemplo de tia buena a Claudia Shiffer... parece que en vez de espontaneamente decirnos lo que te gusta, nos estas dando el canon de belleza televisivo, y encima el de hace 1o o 15 años, en fin... no es asunto mio.
> 
> Pues de Colombia te estoy hablando precisamente.



El canon de belleza divulgado por los medios en la mayoría de paises de sudamérica y entroamérica como pueden ser Colombia, Venezuela, Méx¡co, Honduras ... y en general los de habla castallana (no digamos Chile o Argentina ) es casi el mismo que en Europa: Mujeres blancas esbeltas y de 1.70 en adelante (si tiene buenas tetas mejor).

Los propios americanos desprecian la belleza panchita. Solo hay que ver los culebrones, concursos de belleza etc. que vienen de esa parte del mundo.

A mi no me gusta la belleza amerindia. Al que le guste que se las folle si se dejan. Me ponen las Europedas, igual que a vosotros ... Golosonessss !!!


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

Nothing dijo:


> El canon de belleza divulgado por los medios en la mayoría de paises de sudamérica y entroamérica como pueden ser Colombia, Venezuela, Méx¡co, Honduras ... y en general los de habla castallana (no digamos Chile o Argentina ) es casi el mismo que en Europa: Mujeres blancas esbeltas y de 1.70 en adelante (si tiene buenas tetas mejor).
> 
> Los propios americanos desprecian la belleza panchita. Solo hay que ver los culebrones, concursos de belleza etc. que vienen de esa parte del mundo.
> 
> A mi no me gusta la belleza amerindia. Al que le guste que se las folle si se dejan. Me ponen las Europedas, igual que a vosotros ... Golosonessss !!!



Te doy toda la razón. Incluso mujeres algo más bajitas de 1,70 como Elsa Pataky, gustan infinitamente más que las panchitas.
Amaia Salamanca mide algo menos de 1,70 pero es guapísima.
Y Cristina Pedroche es otra española morena de infarto.
Y Patricia Conde también tiene atractivo por un tubo.
Por poner sólo algunos ejemplos.


----------



## Nothing (22 Sep 2014)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Te doy toda la razón. Incluso mujeres algo más bajitas de 1,70 como Elsa Pataky, gustan infinitamente más que las panchitas.
> Amaia Salamanca mide algo menos de 1,70 pero es guapísima.
> Y Cristina Pedroche es otra española morena de infarto.
> Y Patricia Conde también tiene atractivo por un tubo.
> Por poner sólo algunos ejemplos.



Y esta que ???


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> No quiero engañar a nadie, lo he mirado de wikipedia. pero vamos creo que para mi 5 centimetros no son tan importantes como para ti.




Hombre, llamas "gays" a los que no opinan como tú en materia de gustos estéticos, y luego te permites ser tan cínico de apostillar, "no te lo tomes a mal..."
Gay lo serás tú. Y no te lo tomes a mal, eh!
Y aprende a restar que 165-158 son 7.

Y 6 o 7 cm ya se notan.


----------



## Skywalker22 (22 Sep 2014)

Nothing dijo:


> Y esta que ???



Pilar Rubio. En mi opinión es muy guapa. Pelo negro, ojos claros, altita...buen cuerpo...Muy atractiva.


----------



## Nothing (22 Sep 2014)

Skywalker22 dijo:


> Pilar Rubio. En mi opinión es muy guapa. Pelo negro, ojos claros, altita...buen cuerpo...Muy atractiva.



Pilar Rubio, en "El precio justo" hace la tira de años. La tía ha hecho un pacto con el diablo o tiene un cuadro que envejece y se hace feo en su lugar como Dorian Gray


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> Asi es, esa es la imagen de belleza, bondad, inteligencia, etc. pero ya te digo, que no creo que a todo el mundo le guste mas claudia shiffer que segun que colombiana.
> 
> Pero bueno, para gustos colores.



¿Macho? Para gustos colores como que no. Porque de Miss no eligen nunca a una paticorta culona de 1,50. Si es culona, ya no es bien proporcionada y la belleza es cuestión de proporciones.

Si mide 60 de pecho y 120 cm de cadera, pues proporcionada, ya no es.

Otra cosa es que te gusten desproporcionadas.

Y dale con la Schiffer. Hay muchas mujeres europeas guapísimas y más actuales y que síii, créetelo si hicieras una encuesta ganarían de largo a cualquiera de las panchitas que has puesto en esa foto. Y cuidado no te acerques mucho a sus culos porque te engullirán de lo másicos que resultan...:XX::XX::XX:


----------



## Nothing (23 Sep 2014)

Este hilo tiene trampa. 

El amor es ciego, pero para fapping nada como las europeas, aunque seas chino. ¿ Algún chino aquí ?


----------



## SENE-GALES (23 Sep 2014)

Tomibollo dijo:


> Y un cojón de mico. La mezcla destruye la variedad y conforma un tipo humano homogéneo marronoso que ya no vale para el hábitat que poblaba, al que hay que dar otro hábitat artificial con religiones de adhesión masiva -sea islam o MTV, pal caso es lo mismo- y una identidad difusa y fuera de contexto -en este caso los "latinos"- donde antes había identidad férrea. Es el Globalistán ad portas.
> 
> Cuando todos los shurs estemos mezclaos ya verás tú la variedad. En un siglo la Rusia cisurálica, Israel y los estados más fríos de EEUU serán los únicos países "herejes" que no habrán querido tener esa rica y sabrosa variedad paki-lookstyle. Los demás seremos de un variao que lo flipper.



Y te has olvidado de Suiza, Uruguay, Bosnia, Albania, Líbano y Turquía.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 00:04 ----------




Tomibollo dijo:


> Mis dies, conocí a Juncal en persona y aún con añitos es un mujerón.
> 
> De esos países los hay más y menos, de Centroamérica creo que Costa Rica es el país menos "indígena" de todos, no hay comparación con Guatemala
> 
> ...



Hay veces que hasta sospecho si Guatemala es un país europeo ::, se que hay pardos y panchitos, pero hay mucho blanco, solo hay que ver la selección guatemalteca de futbol.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> Al menos yo lo saco de una enciclopedia y no de un blog.
> 
> A los que no opinan como yo no, te lo he llamado a ti. Pero vamos, yo que se lo que eres o no eres tu, si te pongo la foto de una tia buena y te pones en plan ofendido, pues me haces dudar, pero vamos, si eres gay no te lo tomes a mal y si no lo eres tampoco.



De una enciclopedia que no puede estar actualizada ni nada. De hecho fíjate en los datos OFICIALES de las estaturas medias de Colombia (RECIENTES, año 2012);

Colombia ya sabe su promedio de estatura - Archivo - Archivo Digital de Noticias de Colombia y el Mundo desde 1.990 - eltiempo.com

Un hombre colombiano normal mide en promedio entre 159,8 y 172,2 centímetros; para las colombianas la talla está entre los 146,8 y los 160 centímetros.

Es decir que el sitio de donde saqué antes la estutura media de las colombianas, ERA GENEROSO con dicha estatura ya que esta noticia habla de estaturas entre 1.46 y 1.60 m. Y la media de eso es algo menos de 1,54 m.

Vamos que las españolas le SACAN ALGO MÁS DE 10 cm de estatura a las panchitas colombianas. Si es que...!!!

Claro que la noticia también dice que el estudio se hizo con niños entre 0 y 20 años con lo que confunde un poco porque supongo que un bebé de 10 meses no medirá 1,50 m. Pero ahí le dejo la noticia para que reflexione y diversifique fuentes y referentes culturales además de la tan socorrida wikipedia.

Un gay no creo que se ponga a opinar sobre la belleza de una mujer. Supongo que pasaría del tema. Por la misma yo puedo llamarte gay a ti por gustarte más una panchita culigorda paticorta y más fea que un orco de mordor que una modelo tipo Adriana Lima.
Y encima gay con mal gusto.
Pero yo no me ofendo si dices que te gustan tal o cual mujer. Lo que es un insulto a la inteligencia es poner como cánones de belleza a esas dos orcos.
Eso sí es un insulto.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> Puedes llamarme lo que quieras, otra cosa es que me ofenda como has hecho tu.
> 
> Pero ya te digo que mi intencion no es engañar a nadie, si estan mal los datos de wikipedia, pues tomo nota del dato. Tampoco tengo intencion de convencer a nadie, no necesito referencias ni consenso para esto, si la chica de la foto no gana miss universo, me parece exactamente igual de atractiva.



Hay que diversificar las fuentes. Hay veces que las fuentes difieren mucho. Quedarse en la tan socorrida wikipedia, denota pobreza cultural.

Me parece estupendo que te gusten las culigordas. No tengo nada contra ello.
Pero no me lo pongas de ejemplo de belleza. No lo es.
La belleza es cuestión de proporciones, y ya estudiadas por la ciencia, dicho sea de paso.


Aquí tienes otra fuente que habla de 1,58 m de media para las mujeres colombianas jóvenes. Así que no iba desencaminado.

Los hombres nacidos en el quinquenio de 1910 a 1914 medían en promedio 1,63 de estatura, mientras que los de 1980 a 1984 alcanzaron los 1,70 centímetros. Las mujeres tampoco se quedaron atrás: pasaron de 1,50 centímetros a 1,58, según los datos que revelan en el estudio los investigadores, empleados del Banco de la República, sucursal Cartagena.


EL COLOMBIANO |


Eso se llama CONTRASTAR FUENTES.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 00:33 ----------




karamazov dijo:


> El ejemplo de Shiffer en pleno 2014 no lo he puesto yo, tu sabras porque has puesto como ejemplo a una mujer que no esta ya precisamente para concursos de belleza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero mira que te ha entrado perra con la Schiffer ahora. La Schiffer podrá tener mil años pero sigue teniendo cuerpazo.
¿Qué tiene que ver mi edad? También te hablé de Juncal Rivero y me saca tropecientos años pero sigue siendo guapa. Ya te lo dije, es madurita y guapísima.
Y puse de ejemplos a mujeres mucho más jóvenes también. Entre ellas Cristiana Pedroche. Que debe tener como 22. ¿Qué pasa, tengo 22?
Sigues intentando insultarme porque te doy pal pelo. ¿Te sientes humillado?
Pues te aguantas.
A lo mejor añitos los tienes tú y como piensa el ladrón que todos son de su condición!!!:XX::XX::XX::XX:

Venga, cuántos tienes viejo verde?? Confiesa?? 50??60??

Tanto cuento y tanta historia.

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 00:37 ----------

Y por qué me habría de sentir avergonzado si realmente mi canon de belleza fuese el de una nórdica rubia como la Shiffer de la edad que fuese, más joven, más actual o de la edad que fuera?

Avergonzado deberías sentirte tú de decir las tonterías que dices e intentar hacer un test de personalidad a la gente que te contesta con sentido común.
Si te sientes humillado, te aguantas. Mi personalidad la conozco yo y tú ni idea. 
Es como si deduzco que tu CI es 50 porque consideras guapas a los orcos culigordos esos.
Anda y deja de hacer el ridículo.

Y de paso APRENDE A ESCRIBIR.

Y si eres panchito o tienes de novia a una panchita culigorda y por ello entras a defender a muerte lo indefendible y haciéndonos meter por los ojos como bellezones a dos orcos culigordos, te aguantas con lo que te digan y sino date a la bebida para superar complejos.
Los complejos te los guardas para ti.


----------



## Skywalker22 (23 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> Te doy el thanks por la tragicomedia tan pateticamente divertida que has "escenificado", no tengo mucho tiempo pero voy a intentar seguirte.
> 
> Un saludo.



Bueno, supongo que tu novia es una panchita culigorda y tú un viejales de 60 que no pudo encontrar a una de su edad entre las de su nacionalidad.
Eso quizá lo explique todo.

Ya veo que los datos que he dado no los puedes rebatir.
Venga, a superar complejos que tú puedes...:XX::XX:

Y no sigas, que se te está viendo el plumero...jajaja...Tú ya me entiendes.


----------



## cobasy (23 Sep 2014)

Lo de las panchitas es por esto:

_Al final de la era colonial un censo de México de 1790 revelaba que *solo el 0,2 por ciento de la población tenía raíces hispánicas*, de los cuales la mayoría habían nacido en América y no en la Península.
Esto sugiere que el componente español en la población era muy pequeño​_


Lo que quiere decir que a Mejico no fueron muchos españoles y ademas las panchitas no les gustaban mucho... 

de ahi el bajo mestizaje actual en ese pais... al menos hasta el 1800... en:

Henry Kamen. El rey loco y otros misterios de la España Imperial (La Esfera, 2012)

El rey loco y otros misterios de la España imperial (Historia (la Esfera)) eBook: Henry Kamen: Amazon.es: Tienda Kindle

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 03:16 ----------




karamazov dijo:


> pongo la foto de dos mujeres mestizas, que imagino sabras apreciar.



Hombre... no son un bellezon de manual... eso si, guarrillas parecen bastante. Valen. Pasanos el numero de movil 







Solo se me ocurre pensar si toavia seran virgenesss, por arreglarlo.... buenas protesis, paran en DiAngelo? :XX:


----------



## Ratona (23 Sep 2014)

Cuantas veces hay que decir que Elsa Pataky se ha operado hasta los labios de abajo, y que es rumana.......

Esa de Española tiene la cirujía estética.







---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 12:41 ----------














---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 12:41 ----------

Pómulos, nariz más finita. Ahora es una barbie. Antes era una mujer vulgar del este.


----------



## sopaajo (23 Sep 2014)

¿Cómo hacer esa transformación de víctimas a protagonistas? Explica Pepo que para construir esa alternativa donde la gente fuese la verdadera protagonista del cambio se arrancó con mucha intuición y metodología, buscando modelos en América Latina de educación popular y mirando hacia los movimientos sociales españoles (PAH, mareas…) que se pusieron a luchar contra la ofensiva neoliberal que estaba desmantelando el estado del bienestar. En esos inicios se encontró una pequeña barrera, la separación entre activistas y receptores de solidaridad. La decisión fue mirar, reflexionar y enfrentar esa barrera, para lo que se elaboró el Cuaderno metodológico: De víctimas de la crisis a protagonistas del cambio. Trabajando en el cuaderno se constató que todos y todas formamos parte del mismo proyecto sin diferencias, que estamos en el mismo barco porque toda la clase trabajadora es víctima de la crisis, atenta contra nosotros y nosotras. La RSP debe ser el instrumento que nos va a permitir enfrentarnos a la situación. Pepo añade que la RSP es una red de redes, articulada con otros Movimientos Sociales y que lucha contra este sistema devorador neoliberal construyendo un sujeto social. Se hacen dos trabajos en paralelo, por un lado se dan respuestas a las emergencias que ocurren diariamente y por otro se está creando una nueva sociedad que sea una alternativa diferente a la que impone el sistema capitalista. Para ello se trabaja desde la retaguardia, para permitir que las personas se puedan implicar en las luchas. Hay una estrategia de transformación social que se desarrolla a través de proyectos solidarios (despensas de alimentos, medicamentos, material escolar, acompañamiento sanitario, pobreza energética…), de campañas de denuncia (Renta Básica, marchas de la dignidad, tratado libre comercio con EE.UU., ley de seguridad ciudadana…), de propuestas de desobediencia civil (apoyo en desahucios…) y defesa jurídica (cobertura en movilizaciones, formación en derechos, litigios estratégicos…).


----------



## Manel31 (23 Sep 2014)

cobasy dijo:


> Lo de las panchitas es por esto:
> 
> _Al final de la era colonial un censo de México de 1790 revelaba que *solo el 0,2 por ciento de la población tenía raíces hispánicas*, de los cuales la mayoría habían nacido en América y no en la Península.
> Esto sugiere que el componente español en la población era muy pequeño​_
> ...



Las dos mestizas que puso Karamazov ahì ademàs de no tener tetas, llevan una de pote encima que lo flipas. Una de ellas tiene la nariz del jefe de Homer de los Simpson.
Si a eso le sumas que se visten como las de la calle Montera pero con menos estilo...y que sus panderos tiene dimensiones inconmensurables, pues acabàramos. Sì, tienen pinta de guarrillas sin clase.


----------



## Blas el Empalador (23 Sep 2014)

SOULMEN dijo:


> Andomde eztemoz laz ezzzañolaz que ze kiten toas las además.



Ese tío de la foto es de Barcelona.

A ver si ahora vienen los indepes y te cascan...


----------



## Manel31 (23 Sep 2014)

karamazov dijo:


> Pasanos?
> 
> Ni para eso serias capaz de ir solo.
> No me extraña que este el pais como esta.



Las mestizas de la foto que colgaste de guapas tiene lo que mi gato de hablador.
Lo que pasa es que llevan un recubrimiento que vamos, careta pura. Y aùn asì la nariz de una de ellas se parece al del jefe de Homer Simpson.

Por si fuera poco carecen de clase, hasta las de la calle Montera tienen màs clase visitiendo.

En cuanto a mujeres de bandera, en nuestro paìs hay muchas y en el resto de Europa ya ni te cuento. Cuando yo iba al instituto, allà por finales de los 90, me gustaba Eva Herzigova que hoy tiene ya como 40 o 41 tacos pero que en aquel momento estaba màs Buena que el pan.
Otros colegas mìos admiraban a la Schiffer, algo mayor que Eva. Y somos una generaciòn de principios de los 80, vamos que no somos viejos pero quién no admirò a mujeres guapas de 25 o 26 tacos cuando uno tenìa a lo mejor 14 o 15?

La Schiffer no puede estar igual con 44 que cuando tenìa 24. Como no lo està nadie, lo cual no quita que haya tenido belleza igual que la Herzigova. Y mucha ademàs comparadas con las panchitas de esas fotos.


----------



## sopaajo (23 Sep 2014)

otra panchita


----------



## Manel31 (23 Sep 2014)

Ratona dijo:


> Cuantas veces hay que decir que Elsa Pataky se ha operado hasta los labios de abajo, y que es rumana.......
> 
> Esa de Española tiene la cirujía estética.
> 
> ...



No sé dònde naciò Elsa, pero hay mujeres espanyolas de bandera sin necesidad de incluir a Elsa.
Ejemplos:
Laura Sànchez

http://www.hola.com/imagenes/biografias/laura-sanchez/90653-laura-sanchez-modelo-1.jpg


Galería de fotos de Laura Sánchez - Moda y modelos | hola.com
Otra muy famosa y muy guapa es Vanessa Romero. Otra famosa muy guapa es la cantante Edurne.

Y modelos prometedoras tenemos por ejemplo a Lourdes Coteròn.

Y luego las televisivas, como la Pedroche.

De todas maneras que alguien sea televisiva no significa que te guste por serlo porque hay muchas periodistas o comentaristas de la tele que no por salir en pantalla, atraen al personal.


----------



## sopaajo (23 Sep 2014)

NUESTRA SEÑORA DEL CARMEN (CHILE).


----------



## Ratona (23 Sep 2014)

Quizá son extraterrestres. 

Porque en todas las razas puras en las mujeres ves delgadas, tobillos, muñecas marcadas, cintura, como una especie de puntos claves.

Las panchitas puras son pati-brazi cortas, sin marcarse las muñecas ni los tobillos, y que de cuerpo no tienen cintura son como un tronco recto, culo plano caído. Tienen un cuerpo como de menopáusica (por lo de perder cintura y el culo aplanado) aunque sean jóvenes.













Esta yo no sabría decir cuántos años tiene.


----------



## PEDROELGLANDE (23 Sep 2014)

No se rían de mi pueden tener un hijo igual. - YouTube


----------



## sopaajo (23 Sep 2014)

VIRGEN DE COTOCA


----------



## Blaster II (23 Sep 2014)

Las mejores misses y modelos.. sudamericanas.

Europa entera regada con prostitutas sudamericanas porque son las mejores. A ver si creéis que los dueños de clubes son tan subnormales como vosotros y si hubiera rusas o españolas mejores no las iban a poner en su lugar.

Medio mundo viajando a Sudamérica sólo por sus mujeres.

Y aquí la piara de nerdacos inventando su realidad paralela por odio, por creerse patéticamente superiores, siguiendo una corriente de opinión por borreguismo sobre algo que desconocen completamente, poniendo fotos de engendros y demostrando que viven engañándose y ni han echado un ojo a redes sociales de otros paises. Entrad en facebook y escribid cualquier nombre sudamericano. De cada quince puestos veréis cinco-doce pibones.

Sois muy ridículos.


----------



## Nothing (23 Sep 2014)

Blaster II dijo:


> Las mejores misses y modelos.. sudamericanas.
> 
> Europa entera regada con prostitutas sudamericanas porque son las mejores. A ver si creéis que los dueños de clubes son tan subnormales como vosotros y si hubiera rusas o españolas mejores no las iban a poner en su lugar.
> 
> ...




Los nerdacos lo único que estamos diciendo en este hilo es que las panchitas son feas en comparación con las europeas. Quien dice que las panchitas son más y mejores putas eres tú.


----------



## Italiana (23 Sep 2014)

Las personas en la fotos^ desnudos.. Se estan evolucionando ..su fenotipo es mas parecido a los africanos subsaharianos.. Por vivir a la misma latitud.. Ya se vee bien.


----------



## cobasy (24 Sep 2014)

Manel31 dijo:


> Las dos mestizas que puso Karamazov ahì ademàs de no tener tetas, llevan una de pote encima que lo flipas. Una de ellas tiene la nariz del jefe de Homer de los Simpson.
> Si a eso le sumas que se visten como las de la calle Montera pero con menos estilo...y que sus panderos tiene dimensiones inconmensurables, pues acabàramos. Sì, tienen pinta de guarrillas sin clase.



Pues se ha mosqueado el tal karamazov...

En fin... yo he estado unos meses trabajando en un pais sudamericano... pocos...

Hombre habia algunas tias bandera... pero el 90% eran horribles.

(En España tambien hay bastantes horribles pero la proporcion es la normal, un 20%? , aunque ahora pasear por Madrid en determinadas zonas ha bajado el nivel un monton por culpa esencialmente de las panchitas que han traido)

De todas maneras no se porque se mosquea... las que ha puesto me parecen bien.

prefiero una tia guarrilla que me guste antes que una panchi de manual -quizas mamao o desesperao-, es decir era un piropo. :XX:

De todas formas... donde estuve te trajinabas lo que querias... tengo buenos recuerdos, si. 

Me sorprendio muuucho que las ponia un monton que fueses español... o sea que ya sabeis... alli les pone lo que en todos lados...:XX: (y no era la visa)

Eso si... si te descuidas un poco te pueden meter un tiro... o sea que ojito, y nada de decirle algo a ninguna tia en una discoteca si puede estar acompañada... 

trabaje poco... ademas tuve suerte... iba con pasta a un sitio pijo y conoci a las pijas, algunas eran medio alemanas, pero bueno habia unas cuantas casi caucasicas mezcladitas muy muy interesantes, la mayoria por la calle no valian nada fisicamente. (que racistas son por alli ENTRE ELLOS)

el pais no era ni argentina ni chile... ni cuba... en cuba tambien he estado... -esas no son panchitas- pero me gustaria ir a venezuela y colombia...


----------



## Enrico Fermi (24 Sep 2014)

Blaster II dijo:


> Las mejores misses y modelos.. sudamericanas.
> 
> Europa entera regada con prostitutas sudamericanas porque son las mejores. A ver si creéis que los dueños de clubes son tan subnormales como vosotros y si hubiera rusas o españolas mejores no las iban a poner en su lugar.
> 
> ...



Los concursos de belleza estan amañadisimos, y de todas formas, si estuviese prohibido presentarse estando operadas, se iban a comer zurullos a dos manos.
Ninguna de las que ha ganado es de raza amerindia pura, todas tienen un porcentaje muy alto de mestizaje y la gran mayoría tienen varias cirugías estéticas para occidentalizar sus rasgos.
En cuanto a lo del turismo sexual, no se va por sus mujeres, se va por la posibilidad de sexo facil, da igual lo feo que seas, con pasta por delante follas, que se lo digan al dioni.
Y si europa está regado de putas panchitas, es porque seguro que hacen y cobran lo que una rusa o europea no acepta, llamemosle dumping puterial.


----------



## Italiana (24 Sep 2014)

^ Perù, Bolivia o Ecuador?

Yo ceti que los hombres que prefieren esta etnia y no su mujeres deben tra islandese alla.. Y no casarse aqui creando prole mixta. Ya son demasiados..hay muchos que no le gustan los ojos mongolos.. Y porque imponerlo a las futuras generaciones locales de aqui?

Creo que tambien en ellos hay guapo y feos. Muchas/os son mas guapos de algunos de nuestra etnia. Sobre todo por los hombres que le gustan bbw


----------



## frany (24 Sep 2014)

Manel Marica triste , Solo hablas en temas de panchitas , panchitos , negratas , indio , tu cabeza es de chorlito tio !! Te dire un secreto las panchitas y la españolas son igual de horribles , por lo menos nuestras panchitas andan limpiecitas , perfumaditas unas de pies impecables aunque haya mucha fea estan arregladas . Las espanolas son feas y descuidadas y sucias no se duchan les cantan las axilas y no tienen uñas en kos pies si no pezuñas jajajajaja wacala Manel eres un diablo

---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 23:53 ----------

Coño al fin un español sensato mis respetos para usted mister blaster , tristemente debo compartir su opinion tus paisanos en vez de cerebro tienen una plasta de mierda en sus cabezas esa fetida masa marron les impide ser realistas , viven de un cuento en que se creen superiores dejando ver un complejo que te cagas !!!! se les ve el plumero diablossss


----------



## Italiana (24 Sep 2014)

^ tu eres sur americano indigeno?

Se si.. Te digo que por lo que yo puedo decir.. Aqui en Italia nos gustan los hombres locales italianos.. O europeos.. Al massimo de medio oriente.

No nos gustan en nada los nativo sur americanos ni los asiatigos Chinos, ni los de India.
Si una va por rasgos exoticos va por africano neros.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 01:00 ----------

Todas esta esterofilia (los racistas dicen zoofilia; però no me gusta esta palabras) no la queremos. Es decir que no queremos lo extracomunitarios y tambien mi lo peruvianos o de Ecuador.

Nos gustas los nuestro, o los de centro o norte europa, o algunos hombres mediorientales con rasgos mas parecidos a nosotros però.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 01:03 ----------

Creo que los hombres del sur europa son los mas guapos.. Tiene pelo y barba, cosas que nos a gustado siempre (por echo lo seleccionamos y mantenimos).

Hay alguno de lo sur americano que en su etnia destacan.

Però nunca son mas guapos que nuestros hombres y nuestra cultura


----------



## frany (24 Sep 2014)

cuando un mulato sudamericano te folle se te va a cambiar el chip.querida los europeos son los peores hombres en la cama y los españoles junto a los italianos en el top ten de mala cama y eyaculadores precosez si no preguntaselo a las miles de españolas que buscan hombres de verdad ya que sus coterraneos son afeminados y racistas , paseate por estos foros y veras lo patetico que son .


----------



## Italiana (24 Sep 2014)

Nosotras somos hechas por nuestros hombres

Igual

Vosotros eres hecho a por vuestras mujeres

Però cada uno en su tierra.. Nos en europa..y vos en america


----------



## frany (24 Sep 2014)

te mientes a ti misma cantidad de italianas follando con negros que vienen en pateras , igual las españolas con negros africanos o dominicanos y toda clase de sudamericanos te mientes


----------



## Italiana (24 Sep 2014)

^por lo general me gustan mas mis hombres.. Me gusta mas nuestro tono de piel y nuestros rasgos.

Creo que no acabara mas a mi.

Siempre en la calle miro a los italianos..y jamas me interesan fisicamente os extracomunitarios o me hacen emoccionar o Bater el corazon.

Es question de gustos.

Y observado..quando una italiana va por lo extracomunitario succede solo con los de africa nera. Eso es verdad


----------



## cobasy (24 Sep 2014)

Italiana dijo:


> ^ tu eres sur americano indigeno?
> 
> Se si.. Te digo que por lo que yo puedo decir.. Aqui en Italia nos gustan los hombres locales italianos.. O europeos.. Al massimo de medio oriente.
> 
> ...




ja ja ja

italiana... vente pa España!

Que nos han llenado Madrid de vicuñas de altiplano y para cincuenta que estan buenas (que las hay) tenemos que darles de comer a 500.

A las primeras cincuenta ya las alimentamos extra... y se estan poniendo lustrosas, 

las otras vamos a ver si las cambiamos por unas nigerianas de pura cepa, o similar, que tambien nos parecen mas exoticas...

lo malo es que ni los negros quieren a las del altiplano... dicen que no quieren bunga bunga con ellas... que prefieren jirafa :XX:


----------



## Valdivia (24 Sep 2014)

frany dijo:


> te mientes a ti misma cantidad de italianas follando con negros que vienen en pateras , igual las españolas con negros africanos o dominicanos y toda clase de sudamericanos te mientes



Pero qué dices ::
Las italianas huyen de los negros y de los indios (de la India) como de la mierda. De los "panchitos" supongo que también, aunque en Italia solo vi mujeres mestizas e indias sobre los 40 o 50 años.


----------



## TylerDurden2 (24 Sep 2014)

Blaster II dijo:


> Las mejores misses y modelos.. sudamericanas.
> 
> Europa entera regada con prostitutas sudamericanas porque son las mejores. A ver si creéis que los dueños de clubes son tan subnormales como vosotros y si hubiera rusas o españolas mejores no las iban a poner en su lugar.
> 
> ...



Hustec jamás ah estado en Amérika, es evidente, o tiene hustec un gusto estético hecho una mierda.

Son todas unas bellezones, sí sí ::







---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 04:33 ----------


----------



## Manel31 (24 Sep 2014)

frany dijo:


> Manel Marica triste , Solo hablas en temas de panchitas , panchitos , negratas , indio , tu cabeza es de chorlito tio !! Te dire un secreto las panchitas y la españolas son igual de horribles , por lo menos nuestras panchitas andan limpiecitas , perfumaditas unas de pies impecables aunque haya mucha fea estan arregladas . Las espanolas son feas y descuidadas y sucias no se duchan les cantan las axilas y no tienen uñas en kos pies si no pezuñas jajajajaja wacala Manel eres un diablo
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 23:53 ----------
> 
> Coño al fin un español sensato mis respetos para usted mister blaster , tristemente debo compartir su opinion tus paisanos en vez de cerebro tienen una plasta de mierda en sus cabezas esa fetida masa marron les impide ser realistas , viven de un cuento en que se creen superiores dejando ver un complejo que te cagas !!!! se les ve el plumero diablossss




Dona Frany/
A usted tenìa yo ganas de verla por aqui.
Tiene ganas de seguir hacienda el ridìculo, verdad??

Usted que nos contò la trola de que es panamena y que contrataba espagnoles en su restaurante o restaurants...) cuando en realidad ESO ES UNA TROLA TROLERA porque en Panamà nooo se permite contratar ESPANYOLES si hay un solo autòctono que pueda realizar el trabajo porque los trabajos en PANAMÀ estàn reservados para los del paìs. QUE ESO NO ES ESPANYA;
Y encima escribe usted en horario europeo. Si usted estuviera en Panamà, no podrìa estar en el foro entre las 7 de la tarde y las 12 de la noche porque en Panamà son asì horario LABORAL, entre las 2 y las 5 de la tarde aprox.
Ademàs de mentirosa eres NECIA y no tienes ni idea de lo que dices.

Y encima DEBES SER UN ORCO DE MORDOR, un adefesio auténtico y por eso te das por aludida cuando llamo CAGARROS a las panchitas.
HALAAA, corre al psicòlogo que de este trauma complejo no la libra nadie.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 13:04 ----------




frany dijo:


> te mientes a ti misma cantidad de italianas follando con negros que vienen en pateras , igual las españolas con negros africanos o dominicanos y toda clase de sudamericanos te mientes



Las espagnolas comparadas con las panchitas SON DIOSAS DE LA BELLEZA.
Comparar a una Ariadna Artiles o a una Cristina Pedroche, o a cualquier mujer que te encuentres por la calle con una panchita es como comparar a Dios con una cucaracha.
Ninguna mujer espagnola con dos dedos de frente y de fìsico normal (ya no te digo bellezòn) quiere a un negro y menos a un panchito del altiplano como pareja.
Si te jode, te aguantas.

Hay que estar muy loca para emparejarse con negros o panchitos. De hecho de mi amplio grupo de amigas ninguna està de pareja con los mencionados. Y mira que conozco gente.

https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...zqbOyEbwW5w-TRI3hQGhXyCAycSNjvHDBITgWlXJ0IA1o

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 13:08 ----------




frany dijo:


> cuando un mulato sudamericano te folle se te va a cambiar el chip.querida los europeos son los peores hombres en la cama y los españoles junto a los italianos en el top ten de mala cama y eyaculadores precosez si no preguntaselo a las miles de españolas que buscan hombres de verdad ya que sus coterraneos son afeminados y racistas , paseate por estos foros y veras lo patetico que son .



Es decir que a usted le han dado por detràs (tal vez también por delante) no solo los panchitos, sino también europeos de todos los paìses. Ha hecho usted ya un amplìsimo studio de miles de hombres. Por su cama debe haber pasado todo el continente europeo y parte del Americano...jajajaj...
Es usted una furcia??:XX:

Chapero tal vez??

Ande y desinféctese.

---------- Post added 24-sep-2014 at 13:14 ----------




karamazov dijo:


> ¿Por que me explicas tu vida, ¿te conozco yo a ti de algo?
> 
> Y que clase tienes tu viniendo aqui a defender lo que en nada va contigo?
> 
> ...




Ahh; es que pensé que en el debate este podia participar cualquiera. 
Dices en un mensaje que diriges a no sé quién que si la Schiffer esto o lo otro. Yo te cuento que conozco a bastante gente (de mi generaciòn ademàs. 30 y pocos) que tuvo como diosa de la belleza a la Schiffer y que no hace falta tener muchos lustros de vida para recordarla porque hace poco salìa en la tele anunciando productos de belleza. Mis primos de 20 tacos conocen a la susodicha y les gustaba montonazo cuando salìa en los anuncios hace nada.

Pero veo que no se puede opinar porque a usted le sienta mal...jajaja...

Yo solo le digo que estoy de acuerdo con los que le dicen que las chicas de tu foto parecen guarillas. Soy el primero que te lo dice en el hilo?

Y hombre, la clase se demuestra. Si alguien se viste como las de la foto, pues mucha clase NO tiene.


----------



## CHAOS TH3ORY (24 Sep 2014)

Las panchitas son como las gitanas.

A partir de cierta edad se ponen en "gorda mode on" y se convierten en autenticas bolas de grasa con patas.


----------



## Manel31 (24 Sep 2014)

CHAOS TH3ORY dijo:


> Las panchitas son como las gitanas.
> 
> A partir de cierta edad se ponen en "gorda mode on" y se convierten en autenticas bolas de grasa con patas.



Su metabolismo no se adapta bien a la comida preparada y rica en grasas o azùcares. O digamos que se adapta peor que el de las europeas. Entre eso y que no cocinan porque es màs còmodo zanparse bollos...Apaga y vàmonos.


----------



## Chimpu (24 Sep 2014)

A mi sus rasgos amerindios me ponen palote. Y cuando las pruebas en la cama, no quieres saber nada de Españolas.

He tenido alguna novia boliviana y Paraguaya... y son muy calientes si..


----------



## Manel31 (24 Sep 2014)

frany dijo:


> Manel Marica triste , Solo hablas en temas de panchitas , panchitos , negratas , indio , tu cabeza es de chorlito tio !! Te dire un secreto las panchitas y la españolas son igual de horribles , por lo menos nuestras panchitas andan limpiecitas , perfumaditas unas de pies impecables aunque haya mucha fea estan arregladas . Las espanolas son feas y descuidadas y sucias no se duchan les cantan las axilas y no tienen uñas en kos pies si no pezuñas jajajajaja wacala Manel eres un diablo
> 
> ---------- Post added 23-sep-2014 at 23:53 ----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Chimpu (24 Sep 2014)

Typical Spanish:






Panchitas:





















No hay más ciego que quien no quiere ver..juzgar vosotros mismos...


----------



## TylerDurden2 (24 Sep 2014)

Chimpu dijo:


> Typical Spanish:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## peste bubónica (24 Sep 2014)

muchas son muy guapas.


----------



## Manel31 (24 Sep 2014)

Chimpu dijo:


> Typical Spanish:
> 
> 
> Panchitas:
> ...




Decir que Belén Esteban es typical Spanish es como decir que la Kichtner es typical argentina.
Y las dos de abajo de la foto, de panchitas tendràn un 10%.
Se ve que no conoces a Ariadna Artiles, Amaia Salamanca o Sara Carbonero.
Anda que no hay espagnolas mil veces màs guapas que la inmensa mayorìa de panchis. 
El dìa que haya supermodelos bolivianas, peruanas o ecuatorianas como lo fue en su época por ejemplo Judith Mascò, ese dìa las ranas criaràn pelo.


----------



## BRAXTON (24 Sep 2014)

La belleza está en todas partes, para quien sabe percibirla. No solo la belleza física. Unicamente poner nuestro foco en el aspecto físico es empobrecer y arrastrar la belleza por el fango.

Y como es subjetiva: LA BELLEZA ESTA EN LOS OJOS DEL QUE MIRA...OYE...SIENTE...DEGUSTA...etc etc etc


----------



## Manel31 (24 Sep 2014)

peste bubónica dijo:


> muchas son muy guapas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para empezar, esas que pones ahì son bajitas. Las panchis suelen serlo. No son mujeres comparables a lo que fueron mitos como Ava Gadner, Audry Hepburn o Grace Kelly.
Me hablas de panchis que no suelen supercar el 1.60, que tienen mucho culo y la cara pan. Son mujercitas que sin resultar horribles distan mucho de ser bellezones. No puedes comparar las caras de ninguna de esas que has puesto ahì con la cara de una Grace Kelly a sus 25 tacos. Ni con la cara de una Eva Herzigova de hace una década. Ni con la cara de una Ariadna Artiles, modelo espanyola de unos 30 y pocos.

Comparar a esas mujeres con modelazos europeos o eurodescendientes como Adriana Lima o Alessandra Ambrosio, es como comparar a Dios con una cucaracha. 
Ahora que si te gusta un culo inmenso, pues bueno...hay Latinas que tienen un culo inmenso.


----------



## VIVANLASCAENAS (24 Sep 2014)

Hilo absurdo lleno de fotos de MESTIZAS.


----------



## Manel31 (24 Sep 2014)

Ariadna Artiles. Modelo espanyola.




Amaia Salamanca, actriz espagnola







Blanca Suarez, otra actriz espagnola


----------



## Joanot (24 Sep 2014)

Dentro de las diferentes tipologías anatómicas de la raza amerindia abunda el mestizaje con españoles y europeos. 

No se puede decir lo mismo de las razas tribales de Norteamérica donde el mestizaje paso a ser puro genocidio. 

Y referente al canon de la belleza, es cuestión de gustos, épocas o simples tendencias, como por ejemplo los bellezones que pintaba Rembrant. 







Algunas Latinoamericanas (no me gusta el término despectivo "panchitas") son realmente bellas, la mayoría de ellas fruto del mestizaje, y también suelen ser fabulosas y buenas en... "quicir" segundas esposas, madres, que en su día calaron y camelaron a un machote íbero, pongamos por caso, jart¡to de aguantar a un bellezón-arpía de pura raza blanca y tal, y tal.... :XX::XX::XX: 

¿Acaso estos rasgos no son Europeos? No lo sé, yo sólo pregunto. 







Siesque, donde no hay.... :fiufiu:


----------



## Manel31 (24 Sep 2014)

Joanot dijo:


> Dentro de las diferentes tipologías anatómicas de la raza amerindia abunda el mestizaje con españoles y europeos.
> 
> 
> Algunas "panchitas" son bellas, la mayoría de ellas fruto del mestizaje, y también suelen ser buenas en... quicir segundas esposas, madres, que en su día calaron y camelaron a un machote íbero, pongamos por caso jart¡to de aguantar a un bellezón-arpía de pura raza blanca y tal, y tal.... :XX::XX::XX:
> ...



Lo de que abunda el mestizaje de amerindia con espanyol (menos frecuente serìa el mestizaje amerindio con espanyola), es màs un mito que otra cosa.
Hubo matrimonios y relaciones de todo tipo entre amerindias y espanyoles pero menos de lo que se nos quiere hace pensar.
Hace poco alguien colgaba aquì datos sobre el porcentaje de poblaciòn de origen peninsular en el Méjico del siglo XVI y era de solo del 0.2%. Es decir, ridiculo. En otros paìses Americanos pasaba lo mismo.
Y aùn en el caso de que se diera cierto grado de mestizaje en ciertos paìses, este se dio hace siglos. Qué grado se mestizaje se conserva ahora tras muchas generaciones de volverse a mezclar con otros mestizos o con amerindios puros?

Creo que muchas veces hay amerindios que dicen ser mestizos con blancos cuando en realidad son mestizos de etnias diferentes de amerindios o son mestizos solo en un porcentaje muy bajo tendiendo a cero. O bien mezclas de negro con amerindio o de amerindio con asiàticos.


----------



## iorveth (24 Sep 2014)

No se de que os quejais...estas chicas son cariñosas,femeninas,follan como los angeles y no te racionan el sexo...al contrario que nuestras compatriotas lobotomizadas por el feminismo...estas siguen siendo autenticas mujeres.

Conste que estoy totalmente en contra del mestizaje...pero eso se soluciona no preñandolas

Y otra cosa...el instinto del ser humano se basa en follarse a las hembras de las otras tribus y defender a sus mujeres de los hombres de otras tribus...asi que si nuestras mujeres nos cierran las piernas y se las abren a los no-blancos y no hacemos nada para evitarlo,que podemos hacer?sin follar yo no me voy a quedar....


----------



## iorveth (24 Sep 2014)

Y al contrario de que se piensa de que las panchis van a por el dinero...al menos en mi caso no es asi,yo he estado con panchis digamos"de bien" que me han pagado taxis,cenas,ropa,etc.Y yo nunca he tenido que sacar la cartera,a veces me da apuro...pero me aprovecho.


----------



## Gashegodemierda (24 Sep 2014)

Manel31 dijo:


> Decir que Belén Esteban es typical Spanish es como decir que la Kichtner es typical argentina



La Kirchner (Nombre real: Cristina Fernandez) es físicamente (Y no sólo físicamente) la típica Argentina 100%. Ahora está hecha un orco porque se niega a aceptar su situación de abuelita de 61 años, empeñandose en llevar looks de putón veinteañero , a lo que se le suma los destrozos causados por su adicción al botox y a la cirugía estética, amén de haber sufrido problemas médicos graves, agravados por cagadas de su equipo médico.

Pero, dejando aparte su aficción (que data desde su mas tierna infancia) por los estilismos roccoco y los maquillajes de oso panda, la CFK era la tipica muchacha argenta, ni fea ni guapa, que hubiera podido ser también, ¡tachan! la típica bigo patria, puesto que su abuelo paterno era de Lugo y su abuela asturiana. 




Manel31 dijo:


> El dìa que haya supermodelos bolivianas, peruanas o ecuatorianas como lo fue en su época por ejemplo Judith Mascò, ese dìa las ranas criaràn pelo.



Date una vuelta por el Oriente boliviano y ya verás la sorpresa que te llevas. Hay una jartá de modelos de Sudámerica con carreras que le dan mil vueltas a la de Judit Mascó.


----------



## Joanot (24 Sep 2014)

Manel31 dijo:


> Hace poco alguien colgaba aquì datos sobre el porcentaje de poblaciòn de origen peninsular en el Méjico del siglo XVI y era de solo del 0.2%. Es decir, ridiculo. En otros paìses Americanos pasaba lo mismo.
> Y aùn en el caso de que se diera cierto grado de mestizaje en ciertos paìses, este se dio hace siglos.
> 
> Creo que muchas veces hay amerindios que dicen ser mestizos con blancos cuando en realidad son mestizos de etnias diferentes de amerindios o son mestizos solo en un porcentaje muy bajo tendiendo a cero. O bien mezclas de negro con amerindio o de amerindio con asiàticos.



Dudo mucho de la fiabilidad estadística de esos datos y de la existenciia de la máquina del tiempo que otorgue un retranqueo VISUAL diferenciador de la anatomía real de los rasgos genéticos de cada individuo para elaborar un estudio fiable. 

La población invasora, el ejercito español y nobleza, en la era del imperialismo cuenta poco en este tema porque lo que verdaderamente sí fue importante, en número y mestizaje, fue la enorme emigración de Españoles, Portugueses, Italianos, etc que buscaron la oportunidad en el nuevo mundo. En esa gran Avalancha humana (mírese la historia seriamente) la emigración contemplaba la búsqueda de dorados, minas, riquezas, explotaciones agrícolas y ganaderas, etc, etc, un largo etc de actividades realizadas inicialmente por gente de raza blanca, etnias latinas del mediterráneo y otras del resto de europa que, *aún partiendo con la idea de hacer riqueza y volver, un enorme porcentaje de población acabó estableciéndose y sin duda MESTIZANDO *con la población indígena, que por cierto no era muy numerosa, dato este último que no se refleja con hincapié en la Historia. Yo mismo llevo una parte de la genética de la raza negra y soy blanco, no me parezco en nada a una persona de color. Hablo de hace más de 200 años cuando mi re-tátara fue a hacer riquezas en el nuevo mundo y sesenta años después volvieron una parte de sus descendientes con algún que otro rasgo más moreno y pelo más rizado de lo frecuente..... :

Y para concretar, una vez que el nuevo mundo comenzó a desarrollarse y equiparar su actividad económica con el viejo mundo, la necesidad de mano de obra barata se hizo indispensable con la llegada de otras razas bajo el yugo de la esclavitud, apareciendo así otra forma de mestizaje bastante menos frecuente salvo los ejemplos de Brasil, Cuba, Venezuela, etc.

Curiosamente si habláramos de Norteamérica, Un Western que incluya indios lo resume todo, y estas líneas serían innecesarias dado que el mestizaje pasó a ser exterminio puro y duro.


----------



## peste bubónica (24 Sep 2014)

según estudios genéticos la población en Méjico es mayormente europea por línea patrilineal (Cromosoma Y) e indígena por parte matrilineal.

Investigan procedencia de intercambio genético de población mexicana

el mismo modelo se repite en el resto de paises iberoamericanos.

Incluso en regiones mayormente indígenas, como el sur de Colombia, el adn prevalente en el "cromosoma Y" (patrilineal) es europeo.
Revista Colombiana de Antropología - GENETIC STRUCTURE OF A SOUTHWESTERN COLOMBIAN POPULATION




es bastante probable que en una o dos generaciones, el porcentaje de "cromosoma Y" en lugares como Méjico sea más europeo que en Italia, Francia, España o Inglaterra.

.


----------



## eljos (24 Sep 2014)

Manel31 dijo:


> Su metabolismo no se adapta bien a la comida preparada y rica en grasas o azùcares. O digamos que se adapta peor que el de las europeas. Entre eso y que no cocinan porque es màs còmodo zanparse bollos...Apaga y vàmonos.



Si las ves haciendo la compra o comiendo en sus baresitos ya tienes la respuesta.

Fritanga, crema de cacahuete, dulce de leche, arepas, etc.

Con las gitanas vale lo mismo, en el carrefour llevan carros enormes de comida preparada, congelada, rebozada, etc, desayunan churros y comen "una pringá" día sí y día también, y luego que no paran de parir, y que el ejercicio físico está prohibido para ellas.

Pero sí, con hábitos saludables alguna sudamericana con mezcla de blanca y negra (y menos de andina) llega a estar apetecible.



Saludos.


----------



## frany (24 Sep 2014)

Manel tu definitivamente eres GAY, Marica perdida , Has visto toda la montaña de pupu wue escribiste ? Pura mierda mamahuevo o perdon mamanei !Si una una belleza es sudamericana es que es decendiente de la reina de puta Madre , y es contada por europea o razgos europeos , lo que no entiende tu cerebro de diarrea es que de esfe lado del mundo el que nace aqui es de aqui y punto e importa una mierda si su mama o papa era europea o anglosajona o del africa meridional o del morito mas prieto que exista !! Ahora entiendes mamanei ? eso es de donde vienes tu donde tienen esos pedos existenciales estupidos y acomplejados , Nuestra belleza es de aqui de nuestra America entiendes Maricon Maneil ?En cuanto a lo que dices si yo escribi a las 3 o 4 o 5 o 6 de la tarde es porque puedo hacerlo cuando me viene en gana y no debo pedir permiso a nadie ya que soy dueña de lo mio y de mi tiempo , te quedo claro chupa pene? muy bien , otra barrabasa es decir que aqui se contrata sólo nacionales!! de donde Coño e tu madre sacaste semejante disparate huele huevos ? no se de donde sacas tu que me a vergüenzas o me haces pasar pena !! Eres tan simplon que no te das cuenta que el que esta mal parado eres tu querido , aterriza del mundi paralelo donde vives mojon de cañerías acepra tu realidad y deja de sacar acrices y modelos españolas y comparandolas vil y rastrera mente con las aborigenes , eso es eztupido , postea a la feas t enanas , descuidadas y sucias que hay a patadas en las calles de Madrid o donde vayas alli todas hediondas y mal arreglasas se te olvida que fui alli y no creo que mucho haya cambiado Mamei eres un mamapene


----------



## Decimus (24 Sep 2014)

frany dijo:


> Manel tu definitivamente eres GAY, Marica perdida , Has visto toda la montaña de pupu wue escribiste ? Pura mierda mamahuevo o perdon mamanei !Si una una belleza es sudamericana es que es decendiente de la reina de puta Madre , y es contada por europea o razgos europeos , lo que no entiende tu cerebro de diarrea es que de esfe lado del mundo el que nace aqui es de aqui y punto e importa una mierda si su mama o papa era europea o anglosajona o del africa meridional o del morito mas prieto que exista !! Ahora entiendes mamanei ? eso es de donde vienes tu donde tienen esos pedos existenciales estupidos y acomplejados , Nuestra belleza es de aqui de nuestra America entiendes Maricon Maneil ?En cuanto a lo que dices si yo escribi a las 3 o 4 o 5 o 6 de la tarde es porque puedo hacerlo cuando me viene en gana y no debo pedir permiso a nadie ya que soy dueña de lo mio y de mi tiempo , te quedo claro chupa pene? muy bien , otra barrabasa es decir que aqui se contrata sólo nacionales!! de donde Coño e tu madre sacaste semejante disparate huele huevos ? no se de donde sacas tu que me a vergüenzas o me haces pasar pena !! Eres tan simplon que no te das cuenta que el que esta mal parado eres tu querido , aterriza del mundi paralelo donde vives mojon de cañerías acepra tu realidad y deja de sacar acrices y modelos españolas y comparandolas vil y rastrera mente con las aborigenes , eso es eztupido , postea a la feas t enanas , descuidadas y sucias que hay a patadas en las calles de Madrid o donde vayas alli todas hediondas y mal arreglasas se te olvida que fui alli y no creo que mucho haya cambiado Mamei eres un mamapene




Esta era la panchi no??


----------



## PEDROELGLANDE (24 Sep 2014)

Este entra en el top ONE de temas que no aportan nada para una sociedad mejor


----------



## Gashegodemierda (25 Sep 2014)

eljos dijo:


> Con las gitanas vale lo mismo, en el carrefour llevan carros enormes de comida preparada, congelada, rebozada, etc, desayunan churros y comen "una pringá" día sí y día también, y luego que no paran de parir, y que el ejercicio físico está prohibido para ellas.



Lo del ejercicio físico no es del todo justo. Recojer chatarra puede ser bastante extenuante.


----------



## Ratona (26 Sep 2014)

Italiana dijo:


> ^ tu eres sur americano indigeno?
> 
> (..)
> 
> ...




A mí me gustan los hombres rubios-castaño claro 
También con algo de barba..

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 19:11 ----------




Gashegodemierda dijo:


> La Kirchner (Nombre real: Cristina Fernandez) es físicamente (Y no sólo físicamente) la típica Argentina 100%. Ahora está hecha un orco porque se niega a aceptar su situación de abuelita de 61 años, empeñandose en llevar looks de putón veinteañero , a lo que se le suma los destrozos causados por su adicción al botox y a la cirugía estética, amén de haber sufrido problemas médicos graves, agravados por cagadas de su equipo médico.
> 
> Pero, dejando aparte su aficción (que data desde su mas tierna infancia) por los estilismos roccoco y los maquillajes de oso panda, la CFK era la tipica muchacha argenta, ni fea ni guapa, que hubiera podido ser también, ¡tachan! *la típica bigo patria, puesto que su abuelo paterno era de Lugo y su abuela asturiana. *
> 
> ...



Estoy un poco harta de "bigotudas"

O debo ser yo la puta excepción. Pero me ofende que "españolas = bigotudas"

Yo el único bigote que tengo es en el coño. Como no os estéis refiriendo a eso, no lo entiendo. Yo bigote en la cara jamás he tenido. Y no soy ninguna nordica. 

Ah y mi familia es Asturiana. Ya que señalas que esa por ser del norte tiene bigote.


----------



## cobasy (26 Sep 2014)

Cada vez que entro en este hilo y leo esto de* italiana*

no puedo parar de reirme, que grande!!


_"Tiene *pelo y barba*, cosas que *nos a gustado siempre (por echo lo seleccionamos y mantenimos).*

Hay alguno de lo sur americano que *en su etnia* destacan."_​
ja ja :XX:


----------



## Italiana (26 Sep 2014)

^si..nos gustan siempre lo que no es familiar por nosotros.
Puede ser que tu figuras masculinas en tu familia son morenitos.

Y dentro de tu etnia busca los no tanto morenitos.

Te compriendo..però sabe que en tu pais estas en competizione con las nuevas inmigratas de sur America y Asia del este que quasi siempre buscan tua hombres de tu etnia y mejor si son no tanto morenitos.

Yo soy por nuestros hombres a nosotras..como siempre ha hecho hasta la antiguedad

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 19:19 ----------




cobasy dijo:


> Cada vez que entro en este hilo y leo esto de* italiana*
> 
> no puedo parar de reirme, que grande!!
> 
> ...



Yo nunca estudie vuestro idioma.. Por eso comito errores de grammatica o ortograficos


----------



## tobias (26 Sep 2014)

son muy feas, no parecen seres humanos, los panchitos son la raza con más capacidad de acumular tejido adiposo.


----------



## Italiana (26 Sep 2014)

Y a quien no gustas los ojos mongoles..se deve tomar la idea que los ojos mongoles en su pais seran la mayoria si nos mexclamos con Indios o del Asia del este.

Yo odio los ojos mongoles..parecen tener la sindrome down


----------



## 365 (26 Sep 2014)

frany dijo:


> Manel tu definitivamente eres GAY, Marica perdida , Has visto toda la montaña de pupu wue escribiste ? Pura mierda mamahuevo o perdon mamanei !Si una una belleza es sudamericana es que es decendiente de la reina de puta Madre , y es contada por europea o razgos europeos , lo que no entiende tu cerebro de diarrea es que de esfe lado del mundo el que nace aqui es de aqui y punto e importa una mierda si su mama o papa era europea o anglosajona o del africa meridional o del morito mas prieto que exista !! Ahora entiendes mamanei ? eso es de donde vienes tu donde tienen esos pedos existenciales estupidos y acomplejados , Nuestra belleza es de aqui de nuestra America entiendes Maricon Maneil ?En cuanto a lo que dices si yo escribi a las 3 o 4 o 5 o 6 de la tarde es porque puedo hacerlo cuando me viene en gana y no debo pedir permiso a nadie ya que soy dueña de lo mio y de mi tiempo , te quedo claro chupa pene? muy bien , otra barrabasa es decir que aqui se contrata sólo nacionales!! de donde Coño e tu madre sacaste semejante disparate huele huevos ? no se de donde sacas tu que me a vergüenzas o me haces pasar pena !! Eres tan simplon que no te das cuenta que el que esta mal parado eres tu querido , aterriza del mundi paralelo donde vives mojon de cañerías acepra tu realidad y deja de sacar acrices y modelos españolas y comparandolas vil y rastrera mente con las aborigenes , eso es eztupido , postea a la feas t enanas , descuidadas y sucias que hay a patadas en las calles de Madrid o donde vayas alli todas hediondas y mal arreglasas se te olvida que fui alli y no creo que mucho haya cambiado Mamei eres un mamapene



Eres colombiana . Y además del Valle.
O quizas ......¿eres paisa?

No se me enfade, que le saldrán arrugas, _mijá_.

---------- Post added 26-sep-2014 at 19:33 ----------




Italiana dijo:


> Yo nunca estudie vuestro idioma.. Por eso comito errores de grammatica o ortograficos




Pues olé tus huevos italiana.
Que aprendan los mindundis mentales como se hace si se quiere prosperar en un idioma.

Io a volte tambien parlo italiano. Me lo inventi, si fachi falta. Ma e un mondo difichile, felicita a momentí, futuro incerto...e nostra picola vita.
Este tipo tambien está aprendiendo italiano. Que tuto il mondo cante con me.
Tonino Carotone - Me Cago En El Amor [Official Music Video] - YouTube


----------



## cobasy (26 Sep 2014)

Italiana dijo:


> Yo nunca estudie vuestro idioma.. Por eso comito errores de grammatica o ortograficos




Esta todo muy claro!!! 

+10 para ti!

Mala suerte con ministra negra... aunque podia se peor y tocarte panchita ministra.

Aqui tenemos ZP Master of Alianza de Civilizaciones, y las señoras Aido y Leyre Pajin... es lo mismo que tu ministra negra.

Te advierto que esa gente es gafe... una vez que entran... la nacion desaparece:

Pongo foto para avisar, parece que vuelven a Europa:


----------



## 365 (26 Sep 2014)

cobasy dijo:


> Esta todo muy claro!!!
> 
> +10 para ti!
> 
> ...




*NOOOO....*ooo por qué dios mio ...por qué?...
Ya me has fastidiado la tarde.

¿Esos dos personajes, personajas o directamente cosas sin genero vuelven a España?


----------



## chosnek (26 Sep 2014)

cobasy dijo:


> esta todo muy claro!!!
> 
> Pongo foto para avisar, parece que vuelven a europa:



 spoiler por favorrr


----------



## Italiana (26 Sep 2014)

Se que es malo lo que he dicho de los ojos mongoles; però a mi no me gustan.. Me gustan los ojos redondos.


----------



## cobasy (27 Sep 2014)

Bueno para congraciarme por poner a las taradas, pongo muestra de rubita de forero arriondas y de otro hilo:




arriondas; dijo:


> ¿Pero acaso hemos perdido el juicio? Independientemente de que sea negra o no, la Lupita Nyong'o esa NO ES GUAPA.
> 
> Y si tenemos que comparar a la Nyong'o, no sólo con otras actrices, sino con chicas más normales, como las de estas fotos:
> 
> ...



Las tetas... Silicon valley total...pero vamos da lo mismo. ...Buena esta la cabrona!
Eso es una tia...no la negra... Aaagh!! 
La voy a poner con tu permiso en el hilo de panchitas...


----------



## Manel31 (27 Sep 2014)

cobasy dijo:


> Bueno para congraciarme por poner a las taradas, pongo muestra de rubita de forero arriondas y de otro hilo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si hasta la Belén Esteban que tanto se estropeó era mucho más guapa que ninguna de las mestizas semipanchitas que nos han puesto hasta en la sopa.
Mirad algunas fotos de Belén Esteban cuando era joven:


----------



## Ratona (12 Oct 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MTJbCYl1QnY


La gemela de Hugo Chavez


----------



## Oss (14 Oct 2014)

Con todo mi amol!
♡♥♡♥♡♥♡♥


----------



## galile@ (20 Oct 2014)

Manel31 dijo:


> Lo de que abunda el mestizaje de amerindia con espanyol (menos frecuente serìa el mestizaje amerindio con espanyola), es màs un mito que otra cosa.
> Hubo matrimonios y relaciones de todo tipo entre amerindias y espanyoles pero menos de lo que se nos quiere hace pensar.
> Hace poco alguien colgaba aquì datos sobre el porcentaje de poblaciòn de origen peninsular en el Méjico del siglo XVI y era de solo del 0.2%. Es decir, ridiculo. En otros paìses Americanos pasaba lo mismo.
> Y aùn en el caso de que se diera cierto grado de mestizaje en ciertos paìses, este se dio hace siglos. Qué grado se mestizaje se conserva ahora tras muchas generaciones de volverse a mezclar con otros mestizos o con amerindios puros?
> ...



Te olvidas de los refugiados republicanos. Se asentaron y se pusieron a hacer hijos. Basta con mirar las nacionalidades españolas otorgadas por la memoria histórica. 

Si son muy feitas, y también los hombres y los niños y niñas, pero ellos no tienen la culpa de tener esos rasgos (de su obesidad si), no eligieron a sus padres ni a sus genes. Y los del altiplano son feos feos feos, pobrecitos, tambien son hijos de dios.

En realidad lo que ocurre es un hartazgo y una resistencia por ser invadidos por una raza menos civilizada.


----------



## Ratona (28 Dic 2014)




----------



## Kenshiro (28 Dic 2014)

Llevan ADN australoide.
http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...-america-teoria-del-poblamiento-oceanico.html


----------



## Kaczynski (29 Dic 2014)

Son más feas que una mierda pinchada en un palo.


----------



## Namreir (29 Dic 2014)

A mi me encanta


----------



## trichetin (29 Dic 2014)

Jorge_24 dijo:


> No.En Sudamerica hay cierto complejo con los europeos y los panchitos desean mujeres blancas y rubias ya que asocian ser blanco y rubio con belleza y buen estatus económico.



No hay más que ver las series hispanoamericanas. En las de ricos solo se ven blancos, como mucho un sirviente negro/mulato graciosete

En las de "clase media", como mucho actores de base europera ligeramente mezclados con indios.


----------



## AssGaper (29 Dic 2014)

Gothaus dijo:


> Eso es; cada uno en su casita. Ninguna raza o pueblo es más digno o menos por tener unas características diferentes; y esas características diferentes existen: unas son más potentes, otras más fuertes, otras más inteligentes, otras más bellas y otras más feas. Lo que muchos defendemos es la preservación de esa diferencia. La marronización de Occidente acaba con la diferencia y, por lo tanto, no es deseables.
> 
> Y las panchitas puras son, objetivamente, más feas que un orco, por lo general. No es racismo, son hechos objetivos.



Somos mejores y diferentes.

Me niego a indicar que somos igual de "mejores" que ellos. Somos mejores porque nuestra superioridad cultural es APLASTANTE.

Somos mejores por que en igualdad y peor de condiciones de vida (Europa ha estado arrasada en el ultmo siglo varias veces), mientras nosotros despegabamos, ellos seguian en sus chozas.


----------



## sirenedayane (19 Jul 2016)

*Que dices?*



Enrico Fermi dijo:


> Ni con un puntero laser hoyga!!
> Que hijaputa es la genética con algunas razas, las panchitas son a los humanos lo que los carlinos a los perros.
> Las pobres se dan contra el muro a los 12 años, tienen menos cintura que un globo, encima las gusta mucho "tomar" y es facil verlas hechas despojos humanos en la calle.
> Se libran las venezolanas, (no todas) y es porque tienen más operaciones que cher, y de sus rasgos de nacimiento eliminan todo lo que pueden occidentalizandose al máximo, aclarando su piel, su pelo y usando lentillas de color azul o verde...





_Pero que dices???? Aqui en Latinoamerica, en mi pais por ejemplo HONDURAS. Fuman las chicas talves a los 20 años o 21 o yo que se pero nunca vas a ver a una de 15 fumando como lo hacen ahi en España.. y beber? Aqui solo beben las mayores de 18 y no son todas. Y MUCHO MENOS ANDAN EN LAS CALLES BORRACHAS (Talves las guarras de los barrios que les valgan madre a sus padres) pero el resto, no, si son asi en España es porque hay muchas chicas que hacen eso(emborracharse), yo vivo en Barcelona. Tengo 16 años, y cariño porque tu mires a 20-30 haciendo lo que dices no significa que 20,000,000 millones hacen lo mismo...Y lo del cuerpo? Repito lo mismo porque las 50-100 que hayas visto gordas y feas no significa que todas sean asii... Y eso de Venezuela? MUCHAS NACEN BELLAS. ojos azules verdes, rubias ,blancas, medio blancas,un poco morenas, culote, pechotes, cintura, piernas, Jaja estas mal, en mi pais hay mucha mujer guapa con cuerpazoooo, en todos los paises mas(en algunos mas que otros) hay que ver tanta ignoracia que hay, primero averigua bien antes de hablar. Que he visto muchaa española gorda y fea, asi que no critique las latinas que has visto... Yo por ejemplo, soy morena clara (ni blanca ni muy morena) cintura tengo, soy delgada, soy ojuda sinceramente, tengo mas tetas que culo, tengo un poco de piernas(seca no soy) no bebo no fumo ni me drogo, asi que no juzgues un contintento entero(casi todo america) por las 100-200 que hayas visto, cuando hay mas 10,000,000 que no sabes nada!_

---------- Post added 19-jul-2016 at 17:47 ----------




Sohn dijo:


> Y me atrevería a decir que esas mujeres colombianas tienen más de un 80% de genes sureuropeos. Los seres humanos más perfectos somos los del sur de europa, es un hecho.




_Y Perfectos dices jaja.. Se creen perfectos físicamente porque ustedes mismos se dan ese lugar, porque tu digas que eres perfecta/o no significa que lo seas, para gustos los colores! Nadie es perfecto en este mundo. _

---------- Post added 19-jul-2016 at 17:57 ----------




Enrico Fermi dijo:


> Que yo sepa nadie ha dicho que odie nada o a nadie, simplemente damos nuestra opinión.
> No me creo que pienses que son venus todas, porque no, no lo son, no tienen un físico agraciado, jamás las verás practicando deporte, y a mi personalmente, físicamente no me gustan, no se cuidan una mierda.
> Joder con la policía del pensamiento, en cuanto te sales de lo políticamente correcto viene alguien a tocar las pelotas con el odio y el rasismo.
> No me gusta las ostras, jamás como ostras, pero no las odio, si alguien me pregunta y contesto que no me gustan, esa persona va a pensar que estoy lleno de odio?
> Pues lo mismo es.




*Conoces a todas las Latinas para decir que no practican deportes o se cuidan? Osea hellooo! Que conozcas a 200 que sean asi no significa que 12 paises o no se cuantos son sean asi todas, osea informate bien o yo que se. Porque cariño yo con 16 años me cuido mejor y me arreglo mejor que una de 25 de tu pais sin ofender porque hay muchas que ni se lavan el cabello hasta 1 semana. Me gusta maquillarme, me gusta usar cremas para el cuerpo y tratamientos para mi cabello, me gusta usar cosas de marcas, like seriously, no todas son la tipica india que muestran en todas las putas fotos de las disque "Panchitas" jaja vaya palabra mas idiota que buscaron, que para nostros ni insulto es. Soy Hondureña, y creeme que fea no soy, pero eso da igual para gustos LOS COLORES, pero una cosa si amigo, no critiques a nadie, nadie es perfecto, porque asi como tu criticas a las NorteAmericanas(MEXICO) CentroAmericanas y SudAmericanas asi puede venir un Estadounidense o un Koreano a criticarte.*


----------



## _Random_ (19 Jul 2016)

Depende de cuales, porque igual que con los europeos, ellos no son un todo homogéneo, pueden cambiar considerablemente de una zona a otra; las más feas, las del Altiplano, sin discusión, las de Bolivia, Perú, y Ecuador. Otras como las chilenas y colombianas, sobretodo las paraguayas (las panchitas más guapas que he conocido), están bastante europeizadas, al menos más que la media. Luego ya las venezolas están muchas mezcladas en mayor o menor media con negros, y a la vez con blancos..., son un mr. potato, con rasgos de muchas procedencias. Hablo desde lo que he visto yo, claro.

Pero vamos, generalmente, la panchita fue, es, y será un mojón físicamente. Piel marrónida que personalmente me repele, orejas desproporcionadas, narices o muy chatas o muy ganchudas, estatura muy reducida, voz demasiado cantarina, aflautada; rostros de cara-patata... Y además estúpidas. Pero no estúpidas de ser bordes, engreídas, mala gente etecé..., no no, estúpidas, de que no saben ni por donde las da el aire. Son como niñas pequeñas realmente. Y si me apuran, casi que como duendecillos de piel tostada...

Recuerdo cuando hará unos cinco años, estaba yo todavía en el instituto, y estas mujeres, al igual que las moras, siempre se auto-segregaban, pero luego bien que se arrejuntaban al resto por interés te quiero andrés. Me acuerdo que había dos panchitas que querían ligue conmigo, y a las que oía cuchichear sobre mí en términos muy concretos...

Los amerindios (y yo diría que toda raza no-blanca) son la gente más racista que me he echado a la cabeza. ¿Se lo pueden creer? Nunca o muy pocas veces he oído hablar de razas por la boca de blancos españoles, pero sí que lo he oído siempre por parte de esta gente, hablando de rasgos raciales, de blancos, de indios, de "porte europeo" etc... Están obsesionados, incluso para mí, que soy un hombre el cual se considera "pro-raza". No sé a cuento de que será, si es que ellos son gentes que por no estar en el punto de mira del globalismo, la corrección política no se ceba con ellos y no tienen problemas en soltarse sobre esto. O si en cambio se debe a aquello de "no se aceptan, tienen envidia, su modelo de belleza es el europeo, y quieren ser como nosotros".

No lo sé. Pero es un hecho. Tienen la conciencia racial mucho más acentuada que nosotros. Se sienten mucho más atraídas por los individuos que tenemos rasgos claros, al parecer lo tienen más en cuenta: son muy exclusivistas, prefieren novietes blancos, y sobretodo "muy blancos". Aunque esto se remonta a la propia conquista, por cierto, donde muy rara vez se trataba de violaciones, sino que ellas mismas accedían a que las percutara algún hombre ibérico en despecho de unos amerindios a los que consideraban "afeminados" y algo menos agraciados. En plan venganza todo.

Hay algo positivo de estas mujeres. Y es que salvo la típica panchi putona de verbena, suelen ser chicas mucho más tradicionales. La española media actual, siento decirlo, es una petarda de ego inflado incluso aunque se trate de un puto cardo, a la que hay que adorar y cuidado con levantarla la voz o querer ir más a lo tuyo. Ves en estas mujeres una actitud ya perdida, mucho más femeninas, cariñosas, bondadosas, simpáticas, decentes, inocentes, inofensivas, demandadoras de algún hombre, también de los de antes, y no cualquier mindundi "feminista" que tiene que buscar por el suelo su virilidad. Está claro que son gentes menos afectadas por la mierdización que hay en Occidente.

De todos modos, si se quiere a una mujer así, es tan sencillo como mirar al Este, a por alguna jaca eslava. Que, por mucho que haya de todo, físicamente están a años luz de las cara-patata de las Brenda Jimenas. Asi que ya saben.


----------



## CobraSensei (19 Jul 2016)

Depende hay muchas que si no es por el acento no sabes si son europeas o latinas (entiendase, que vive en centro - sudamerica o mexico).

Las que son puramente indigenas son feas o muy feas, las que son mezcla diria que mitad y mitad... habiendo autenticos pibones meztizos.

En forma de ser (pareja español - latina, en el campo de juego de la latina): no menos porqueyolovalguistas que las españolas o italinas, pero por contra son infinito celosas y para sacartelas de encima te las puedes ver y desear. Por lo general son mas materialistas (el macho es el macho) o tradicionales en el sentido economico... 

Pareja español - latina en el campo de juego español, es mas o menos lo mismo solo que te pueden poner los cuernos bien puestos si es un poco cabrona. Aqui no juegas con el factor exotismo

Conozco no pocos españoles que aqui no se comian un colin ni con lo peor de lo peor, y alli llegaron y besaron el santo.

Las mas feas a mi parecer (aunque hay de todo): bolivianas y peruanas de las que tiran mas a indigenas, mexicanas del centro para abajo.... Las que mas em ponen son venezolanas, colombianas, argentinas (aunque son muchas de aupa insoportables), y brasileas por el portuues de alli que me parece bastante bonito.


----------



## Enterao (19 Jul 2016)

aparte de feas y gordas no tienen muchas luces , van algunas por ahi gordas como patatas con mallas ceñidas y tacones haciendo aun mas el ridiculo ... a estas si que les venia bien el yihab ...

y para nuestra desgracia cada dia se ven mas y mas ...


----------



## Heinrich (19 Jul 2016)

No me atraen sepsualmente, pero un hilo multipage lleno de bilis y neonancys pajeándose con su supuesta superioridad racial es una buena muestra de en lo que se ha convertido, por desgracia, Temas Calientes.



TylerDurden2 dijo:


> Negra mulata:



Negra mulata, con unas décadas menos que la otra y actriz famosa, dilo todo.


----------



## Adolfina (21 Jul 2016)

Ay si son los primeros en ir a aparearse previo pago con esas prostitutas horrendas que parecen toneles. 
Van de finos y luego terminan casados con alguna de esas XD


----------



## Also Starring (21 Jul 2016)

Adolfina dijo:


> Ay si son los primeros en ir a aparearse previo pago con esas prostitutas horrendas que parecen toneles.
> Van de finos y luego terminan casados con alguna de esas XD



Seguramente la mitad sean más feos que un pie y sin ningún éxito con el sexo femenino, si la prostitución estuviera prohibida muchos foreros de Burbuja morirían inmaculados porque puteros y misógenos hay unos cuantos.


----------



## Archimanguina (12 May 2019)

Lo mejor es viendolas haciendo footing muy chulas ellas disfrazadas como si fueran american wasp por las calles de alguna barriada obrera franquista de Madrid. 

Es muy probable que ante tal visión os dé el sindrome de Sthendal pero al revés.


----------



## deportista (13 May 2019)




----------



## Signatus (13 May 2019)

Heinrich dijo:


> No me atraen sepsualmente, pero un hilo multipage lleno de bilis y neonancys pajeándose con su supuesta superioridad racial es una buena muestra de en lo que se ha convertido, por desgracia, Temas Calientes.
> 
> 
> 
> Negra mulata, con unas décadas menos que la otra y actriz famosa, dilo todo.




Mulata promedio.


----------



## Espartano27 (13 May 2019)

Pues yo veo a una burrada de españolas con panchitas es una jodida plaga, menuda raza de mierda va a quedar en España


----------



## Chapapote1 (6 Jul 2019)

Refloto esto, que parece muy interesante. Para catalogar a las panchitas hay que fijarse en lo que más se ve. Lo que más se ve es una amerindia, fea y con sobrepeso como una gitana.

Las que están buenas o tienen más cirugía que la Cher, o proceden de ascendencia europa. Son una minoría. Y super minoría en nuestro país. Las panchitas que está follables en nuestro país o son putas, o vienen de cazafortunas.


----------



## cub (24 Mar 2021)

No comment


----------



## Ancient Warrior (1 Nov 2022)

Ahora entiendo por qué el baneo ...algunos solo entraban aquí a demostrar el grado de inteligencia mínimo para respirar


----------



## Ultraboost (1 Nov 2022)

Interesadas.
Solo tendría hijos con una con titulación equivalente universitaria


----------

